# Anyone cycling March/April?



## Bunny-kins

Hello   


Just wondering if anyone is due to start FET march with ET in April?


I'm starting DR on Sunday or Monday (2nd/3rd March) so if there's any one who wants to buddy up or keep me company that will be lovely!   


AFM...
I have 3 day 6 blasts on ice. One hatched, one hatching and one expanding!   
On meds due to PCOS and not ovulating plus I have type 2 diabetes (insulin dependant) which will be interesting!    
Having endo scratch on Friday


That's me... For now!    Don't want to bore you too much! 


Looking forward to hearing from you and good luck for up and coming cycles!   


Love Bunny xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Bunny-kins,
Hope you are well, how exciting to be starting DR again soon. Sounds like you have a good batch of eggies! How did you get on with meds last time round?

AFM - on cycle day 1 today (yeah!) so we start DR again on 18th March, a little behind you. I'm so ready to get going again after a 4 month break, we have 2 day 5 blasts frozen, one of those is an extended blast.

Take care, Tish x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Tish1979...


Yey!    Lovely to have you on board!    Yes, I must admit, I'm a little bit excited to start DR.  My fresh cycle was in 2010 but after years of investigations and having a BFN after the cycle knocked me for six and decided to take a break from it all and went back to uni! Now we are ready to embark on the roller coaster again!   


I wasn't too bad on the DR meds last time, just got a bit tired. It was the Stims I hated. Felt like I had ovaries the size of melons!    I'm glad I'm not doing that bit of the cycle!!


Awww good luck and hopefully the next 3 weeks will pass quickly for you   


love bunny x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hello!  


Got my drugs and schedule today so I'll be starting DR on 2nd March.  My endo scratch is tomorrow.  I'm hoping that it'll be not that painful!   


I hope you are all having a nice day!


Bunny xx


----------



## NickiCB

I had a freeze all cycle due to OHSS risk on my 3rd IVF cycle. First 2 cycles were abandoned due to poor response. The 3rd went completely the other way. 36 eggs, 28 mature and 22 fertilised and frozen on day 1.  Currently on the BCP and hope to start oestrogen around 21st March.  I have no idea what to expect what with never getting to a fresh transfer.  Can't even imagine what the 2ww will be like :-/ Just hoping our embies defrost and grow well. Good luck to you all


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi NickiCB, wow that's some batch of embryos you've got there!    I can understand why they were concerned about OHSS! I hope you were ok afterwards    You won't be too far ahead of me then.  According to my schedule I'll start oestrogen tablets on the 23rd March if DR scan is ok    


I think it's always a worry that our embies don't survive the thaw but at least you have a good chance with 22.  They may be able to take them to blast!    I really hope so. 


ET is very quick. I found it a positive experience.  The hard part it waiting for test day. It's the longest couple of weeks  EVER!  I'd recommend having a plan of things to keep you occupied, box sets are good, especially comedy's! 😊


Good luck for your cycle sweetie.


----------



## Emmy1

Hi there. This is our first frozen cycle, we have 2 day 3 embryos so we are praying that they survive the thaw! Anyway I am going to try and stay very positive that everything is going to be ok this time. 
I had my endometrial scratch yesterday, which was interesting because I had a fainting episode afterwards. I was so embarrassed! I kind of blame myself because a hadn't had lunch and had been worrying all day that it was going to be painful. Anyway the actual procedure was really quick and I only felt a little bit of discomfort.
I start DR injections on Tuesday. I'm really looking forward to getting started now  
Hope everyone is doing ok x


----------



## greekgirl

Hi Ladies

I am also about to start this mad journey again. I start down regging on the 8th March. I have 4 day 6 blasts in the freezer. 

We have a 10 month old baby girl from our first fresh cycle last year, it feels like a million years ago though. 

looking forward to having some company along the way. xxxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Emmy, aww you poor thing  I bet the staff will be used to fainting episodes, so don't feel embarrassed sweetie. It's good to know the actual procedure wasn't too painful. I'll let you know tomorrow how mine went and we can compare notes!  I'm sure you have two little fighters on ice, it's only natural to worry. I think we tend to worry about reaching all mile stones! Funny ole business this treatment lark! 

Hi Greekgirl, congrats on your baby girl!  And congrats on having 4 x 6 day blasts too.  I'm glad you're here, we can keep each other company!


----------



## gemmadobson

Hi ladies,

Mind if I join you?

I started DR'ing 2 weeks ago and been for bloods today.  I got given the schedule for the HRT and because they are so busy at St Marys I don't start it for another 2 weeks and that's when I should be having the transfer! Its only an extra 2 weeks I suppose but this buserelin makes me feel terrible.  We have 19 babies frozen, we had our first cycle of ICSI in Oct/Nov and had to have them all frozen due to OHSS.  Our transfer date now is 01st April and we have chosen to have 2 transferred.

Looking forward to keeping in touch with you all and reading up on your progress 

Lots of love
Gemma xx


----------



## NickiCB

Thanks for the reply Bunny-kins, reading all the responses of you lovely ladies puts me far more at ease, and these boards have been a great source of strength.  I've never been an over emotional or hormonal person but this last 6 months have really tested my poor DW lol

Thankfully I had very mild signs of OHSS which my clinic were excellent in dealing with.  I think I had more meds the week after retrieval than during stimms!


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Gemma,  aww Hun, it's awful waiting and worse when the goal post moves further away    It's only another 2 weeks to wait until you have your embie/s on board...that's like going on holiday and you know how fast that goes!    Keep positive Hun   


Hi NickiCB... It truly is a testing time all this malarkey, no one really understands until you are going through or have been through it. You've definitely come to the right place for support    Does DW come on here too? She might find it helpful too!    I'm glad your clinic were good with sorting out your OHSS, that must be awful   


Hi Emmy... How are you today? I hope you are feeling less fainty! I had my scratch today. It was a strange sensation. It was painful, and you could kind of feeling the twirling inside but it only lasted a minute so was t too bad.  I'm bleeding a bit and the odd cramp but I'm fine!   


Hi Greek girl...not long now. 1 week to go!!   


Hi Tish, how are you doing sweetie? 1st March tomorrow. Your starting this month! Wooooo!   


I'm going away for the weekend so will not be on here so much. Going to a internet twilight zone!    I hope you have a great weekend. I'm starting DR on Sunday! EEK!   


Love Bunny xxx


----------



## Emmy1

Hi Ladies.
Bunny-kins. I'm glad you got on ok today with your endo scratch. It's such a weird feeling isn't it? I've had a little bit of spotting for the last few days (TMI) but nothing too awful.  Anyway I hope you have a lovely weekend away  
I hope everyone else is doing well? I'm working this weekend   so I'm hoping it passes quickly for me x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Emmy.. Totally agree. It definitely feels ODD!    Boo for working the weekend. I know what that's like. Not fair when everyone else in the world is off. Don't work too hard sweetie


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Everyone!   


Today's the day.  First DR injection in an hour!    And so the fun begins!!!   


I hope you all had a lovely weekend!   


Bunny x


----------



## Guest

Evening Ladies,
Lovely to have a group of ladies all going through this crazy journey together! 

Hope you are all doing well and recovering from your endo-scratches. 

bunny-kins hope your first injection went ok yesterday?

Welcome gemmadobson - countdown to your transfer, less than a month to go! You have a good batch there.

Greekgirl - congrats on the birth of your baby girl! Out of interest - how many eggs do you get to transfer with them being day 6? Do you get to choose or is it policy to just transfer 1?

Sounds like a few of you have had the endo scratch, we don't get one unfortunately. 

AFM - on day 6 and counting down to starting DR.

Take care, Tish x


----------



## NickiCB

Fingers and everything crosses for you bunny.-kins.. 

I have to be honest I'm beginning to feel clueless about FET.  As far as I understand I won't be DR'ing! I'm on BCP and will then go straight on oestrogen... Is this normal?

And endo scratch, I'd never heard of it until I started looking at FET boards, such a novice lol


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Tish, I hope you had a nice weekend. Day 6 already!    That's gone quick, although I bet it doesn't feel like that for you   
First injection went well thank you. Bit of a anticlimax afterwards isn't it?    I'm still spotting slightly from the scratch but I'm not too worried.  The scratch wasn't available when I did my fresh cycle back in 2010 so I'm trying it. I figure it's worth a shot. £225 in my clinic for basically a minute of someone twirling a small brush in my womb!    If it works it'll be worth it.  Ask your clinic...not too late it's done on day 21!   

NickiCB... It's confusing when different people have different protocols. It all depends on your clinic and what approach they feel works best.  I think using the contraceptive pill works similar as it suppresses ovulation. I'm down regulating because I have PCOS and can't control my hormone levels on my own so DR works best for me. I need my clinic to control them. I don't trust my body to behave!    Aww I never heard of endo scratch either until I came back to Fertility Friends after a break.  It was only reading about it here and asking questions that I thought about giving it a go. I then saw that my clinic offered it as an extra so decided to add that and the embryo glue onto it!  In for a penny...in for a pound I say!    Any questions you have Hun,  ask away. Some one will know the answer! Xxx


How's everyone else. I hope you are all well  

AFM... I'm fine nothing really to report. Getting ready for injection number two! 

Love Bunny x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hello!   How is everyone? hope you are all well   


Day 3 of DR for me. I have twinges in ovaries and woke up with a hot flush last night!    So it must be starting to 'do its thing!' One thing I have noticed is that I do have quite a lot of EWCM. I don't remember having that last time.    Anyone else having that or have experienced that with DR? 


Other than that...everything is ticking by nicely!    


Speak soon my lovelies    


Bunny xxx


----------



## Emmy1

Hi everyone   
I hope you are all doing well? I'm now on day 5 of DR and so far so good. I've had no side effects so I'm very happy.  It feels good to finally get started with the treatment meds. 
I hope you are all having a lovely weekend. My DH is away with work at the moment so I'm having a quiet/chilled out weekend.

Emmy x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Emmy, I'm on day 8 of DR! I'm not too bad just really tired! I just want to sleep all the time!   I hope you have nice weather where you are. It's gorgeous here. Great to lift the spirits!   


How is everyone?  I hope you are all well!


----------



## NickiCB

Hi everyone, what lovely weather  hope you're all ok! I have less than a week of BCP left. So the countdown is on, just hope when I have my AF my ovaries have settled down enough to start the oestrogen.  7 months, started 3 ivf cycles and still no transfer... Fingers crossed for this time


----------



## Emmy1

Hi Bunnykins....funny you should mention feeling tired because today I have felt totally shattered. I hope you are doing ok with your injections  

Hi NickiCB, good luck with your cycle.  It sounds like you've had a awful time with not getting to transfer.  

I hope everyone else is doing well. I'm just trying my best to stay positive x


----------



## gemmadobson

Hi Emmy1,

Im feeling shattered too, even after a full nights sleep I feel like im ready to go back to bed again  Where are you in your treatment? Ive been on buserelin for 3.5 weeks and start the HRT on Friday.  Have you had any other side effects? I have had hot flushes (and they must be HOT as im always cold!) headaches, starving all the time - cant eat enough! tiredness and today is probably the first day ive felt emotional  

Hope your doing ok

Love
Gemma xx


----------



## Emmy1

Hi Gemmadobson.  I was ok to start with but the symptoms are really setting in.  Today I was wondering if it's my imagination but I'm really not feeling myself.  Tired, flushes.  I'm only on day 7 of buserelin injections and my blood test is on 21st.  This is our 1st FET so it's a bit of a learning experience! Do you think your symptoms have got worse? I hope you are doing ok

How's everyone else doing?

Emmy x


----------



## gemmadobson

Hi Emmy1,

My symptoms have gradually got worse as the weeks have gone on, I don't feel poorly just drained and bad headaches but feeling like that can really floor you  Its my first FET too, we have our ET cancelled last November due to OHSS so altogether when this cycle is finished I will of been on the injections for 3 out of 5 months, looking forward to feeling normal again lol! Hoping the side effects subside when I start the HRT on Friday.  When do you go for a scan? Mine isn't till the 28th March, we should of been doing ET next week but had to put it back 2 weeks because the clinic was too busy and the 1st theatre slot was 01st April! Seems like a lifetime away!

Hope your ok hun
xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi everyone! 

Yep, still feeling tired but it seems that I'm not the only one...big hugs 

Nicki... This is your time sweetie. No Stimms (yey!) lots of lovely embies to choose from ( double yey!) It's exciting to get to the next stage 

Gemma... Yep, I'm getting the odd hot flush too and the odd back-of-the-eye kind of headache!  Fun isn't it?!  Hopefully it will calm down when buserelin is reduced!  I'm a FET first timer too. I had my fresh one in 2010 but I needed the break and went to uni <midlife crisis?!?!>.
It's a shame you have to DR longer sweetie  I can understand your frustration, especially as it's due to your clinics busy schedule. It won't be long sweetie, and we'll keep you company! 

Emmy... Your a day behind me!  My DR appointment is on 20th! Fingers crossed we are DR by then so that we can reduce the ole buserelin!  And start the oestrogen! 

AFM.... Ticking by as usual.... 9 days of DR left!   Have a good day girls and hopefully with less side effects! 

Love Bunny xxx


----------



## icsipgd

Hi all, I'm a march April cycle. 
Started busereline on the 9th of march. day 21. Hoping not to have transfer until 14th of April as off work then. 

Hi to everyone xx I'll read back now and see how UR all getting on x

This is my first fet, with day 5 icsi pgds all embryos are automatically frozen for a fet. 

Have never heard of any one having embryo glue. Must google it
X


----------



## Bunny-kins

*WELCOME! *  I didn't realise embryos from pgd are automatically frozen. I must admit, I don't know much about it but it seems very interesting. It's amazing what can be done these days! 

Your only a week behind me Hun  I think embryo glue is quite a new thing. There has been lots of good evidence of success rate so worth looking into. I'll give anything a go if it means the chances increase! 

Good luck with your cycle sweetie 

Bunny xxx


----------



## icsipgd

Aw thanks a mil bunny. It's good to have people with similar dates who know what your going through

Pgd testing on day 5 embryos are all frozen. 

Pgd testing on day 3 embryos can be transferred fresh. Xx
This was my first time day 5 testing pgd. New technique and much much better. 

Just read your signature bunny kins. Really hope this is your time. Xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Ahhhh I see! That makes sense now!    I bet you can't wait for them to come home now.   It must be hard to go through all that then having to do it all again for FET! I really wish you all the success of this cycle   


Thank you sweetie.  A lot of pressure to succeed on this cycle but I'm actually quite relaxed about it all. Trying to think positively and not focus too much on the negatives. I've been reading a book about law of attraction which is basically about positive thinking and that your thoughts attract things to happen.  Very interesting and makes sense.


----------



## icsipgd

Hi bunny. I am a huge law of attraction fan. Try to practice it all the time. I love Rhonda Byrne books. Abraham hicks and many many others. Xx

How many you hoping to transfer ? X


----------



## Bunny-kins

It's the Rhonda Byrne one I have!    Going to download her other ones too.


I'm going for two this time...all being well    What about you?


----------



## icsipgd

Yeah the secret and the power are great. Not sure about her new one the hero. I'm doing one at a time as we hav only had one to transfer our other cycles. Each one is so precious so will do one at a time xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

It's a tough decision to make isn't it? I don't have much time left so going for two. I did SET last time after a last minute change (mainly because the embryologist made me feel guilty to even consider having two blasts put in) I regretted that decision afterwards, especially when it didn't work...but that's what BFNs do, makes you think of all the what ifs!    


This is our time sweetie!


----------



## icsipgd

Defo bunny. Out time indeed xx


----------



## mrsj12

Hi All, 

Can I join please? I am having a natural FET this month, with transfer on 31st (providing all timing is good as it's a natural cycle). 

Hope you are all staying sane, this fertility stuff can be super trying! xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Mrsj12... *WELCOME*!  I agree with you there, it can certainly test your resolve and your patience. It must feel strange not to pump yourself full of drugs but that is a good thing, as close to natural as it can be  Good luck with your cycle Hun


----------



## helenwaters

Hi ladies,
I am doing my 2nd natural FET soon. Had a hysteroscopy and scratch last weekend, and now waiting for AF to arrive. If all goes to plan, I should be transferring w/c 7th April. I am being treated for elevated immunes this time so hoping that makes a difference. Got my first ever BFP last time but wasn't a viable pregnancy as levels started dropping.... Hoping it's my time. Have 3 frozen left so still unsure about 1 vs 2...


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Helen... *WELCOME *  I'm due to have ET w/c 7th too except mine is a medicated cycle so we'll be going through the 2ww together  Sorry to hear your sad loss Hun  I will keep everything crossed for you.  X


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies,
Just thought I would check in with you all, I've been a bit absent over the last few weeks. This extra month of waiting has 
d-r-a-g-g-e-d soooooo slowly I just wanted to keep my mind off it so I didn't go crazy too soon. 

Sorry to hear you all seem to be feeling the effects of the injections, hope it changes for you soon but you are all closer to transfer- yey!! I'm excited for you all and really hoping we have some good news on here.

Take care , Tish x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Awww Tish   You have to have patience of a saint with all this malarkey.  Time does go slowly when you are waiting for something to happen.  It's not long now till you are back on the ole rollercoaster  

I'm trying to keep myself busy, so I'm not thinking too much about it when I'm alone with my thoughts and it seems to be working.  I even cleaned the oven!!    DR scan and blood test next Thursday so that seemed to have come around more quickly than waiting for CD21!  

How is everyone today! Gorgeous day isn't it?! I went for a stroll earlier and It was lovely! I hope it stays, sick of the rain!!!  

Love to all

Bunny xxx


----------



## helenwaters

Bunny-kins, yes we will be doing the 2WW together. Def not looking forward to that I can tell you. My cousin's wife has just got a BFP on her 6th IVF so I am now feeling the pressure! 

Time is moving sooooo slowly. AF due mid-week so that's when the ball starts rolling at last. Am a little nervous about the gestone injections I'll need to do this time round as hubbie has a needle phobia so I have to do them myself. Any tips from anyone?!


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Helen.... I just take a big pinch of my tummy, inject quickly, slowly plunge the drug, wait for 5 seconds and take out! The first one is always the nervous wrecking one!   


You could try applying an ice cube to the area for a few moments to numb the area too. That should help a bit   


AFM... I'm fine, I have withdrawal bleed from DR so that's good. I have my DR scan on Thursday morning so praying for a nice and thin lining!    And all being well I start Progynova tablets next Sunday!!! Before we know girls it'll be the 2ww! Oooooooooo!   


Have a good weekend girls. I'm doing sweet FA and can't wait!   


Love Bunny xxx


----------



## NickiCB

Hi everyone, how you all doing? So I finished the BCP yesterday, just waiting on AF which fingers crossed will be sooner rather than later! Then hopefully I'll begin meds! I'm really worried incase my ovaries haven't settled down enough, anyone know generally how long it takes?!


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi NickiCB, Yey for finishing the BCP!   I hope the ole   comes soon sweetie.  Sorry, I don't know much about using the BCP for treatment but usually AF comes a couple of days after you've finished the last pill if that helps  

I'm fine , well I do have AF from hell but other than that im OK.  Just waiting for my DR scan on Thursday.  There's always a wait somewhere along the line isn't there?    

I hope everyone else is fine too!  

Bunny xxx


----------



## NickiCB

Glad your doing good bunny-kins! I meant my ovaries being settled after IVF meds and retrieval last month. My clinic said I could start FET process this month but then one nurse threw in a random comment 'only if your ovaries have settled'  I know they were enlarged then but no idea about now, guess I'll see soon enough.  This process has made me appreciate my periods lol comes to something when you're waiting excitedly for it to appear  😄


----------



## Emmy1

Hi Bunnykins   I can totally sympathise with you, I had a really awful AF. I think it's finally stopped today. I hope you are doing ok. Not long now until our next appointments!
Hi NickyCB    I'm not sure about your ovaries query. Sorry. Have you had any discomfort? 


Well AFM - apart from horrid AF I've been having hot flushes and headaches. I'm not too tired today, and I'm feeling a lot happier knowing that I'm at the clinic on Friday.
Emmy x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Ahhh Sorry Nicky, I misunderstood!    well, I think the main question is how are you feeling.  I know when I had EC I felt so bloated and felt like my ovaries were banging into each other!   I guess if you are not feeling so bloated and sore that would be a good sign!   Do your clinic do a base scan before treatment starts?  You could ask for one, so that you know if you are ready to do the FET in your next cycle.   that everything has settled down for you sweetie  

Emmy... yep have the headaches and hot flushes in the night too.  All good signs that the DR is working!    I'm still extremely tired though, I really can not wait to reduce the Buserelin on Sunday!! Won't be long until we are on the next stage tho hun.  I just keep thinking we will be well into our 2ww by Easter!!  

Big hellos and warm bunny hugs to everyone!    

Love Bunny xxx


----------



## Guest

Evening Ladies,
Hope you are all ok this evening?

Not long to go now bunny - only 2 sleeps 'til your DR scan!

Hopefully thats the end of your awful AF Emmy and you can look forward to the next stage of treatment.

Sorry Helen I can't offer any tips re: injections, I managed to stab myself twice with the needle the first time I did mine, although I like the ice cube tip bunny-kins.

AFM - I'm officially back on this roller coaster, had my first buserelin injection today. Just about to do a bit of looking about to get an idea of the FET process and what drugs we take and when / for how long. Not feeling clued up at all. 
Take care, Tish x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Yey! Well done Tish! It's always a anticlimax after it isn't it?! I hope you have a good DR and not too many of the ole symptoms!  As regards to drugs etc...don't you have a schedule yet? I get a full itinerary and all my drugs in one delivery! I always find it interesting to see the differences between clinics protocols.

Here's mine. You are welcome to compare... 

Day 1. 2nd March - 0.5 ml of Buserelin to down reg 
Day 19. 20th March - DR scan and bloods
Day 22. 23rd March - reduce Buserelin to 0.25ml and take 2mg Progynova once daily
Day 27. 28th March - Buserelin remains at 0.25ml take 2mg Progynova twice daily
Day 31. 1st April - Buserelin remains at 0.25ml take 2mg Progynova three times daily
Day 33. 3rd April - Scan - drugs same
Once thickness of the lining is satisfactory clinic advises when to...
STOP Buserelin, START cyclogest pessaries and CONTINUE taking Progynova tablets
I hope this helps Hun  

Big hellos everyone. I hope you are all well. 2 sleeps till DRScan!! 

Bunny xxx


----------



## NickiCB

Well AF has turned up   booked in for a scan Friday morning... Let's hope we can start the next leg of our journey!


----------



## Bunny-kins

Nicki...Yey!!   that's fab news!  It's funny ole business all this malarkey...it's the only time we are pleased when the old witch comes!    Loads of luck for scan on Friday!! I hope that your ovaries have recovered well from EC and they give you the green light to go onto the next stage.  Excited for you sweetie  

I have my DR scan tomorrow. I'm really hoping my lining is nice and thin.  I've had a good bleed so I should have.  I'm very paranoid about my lining as its always thick due to the hyperplasia...so fingers crossed its behaving!  

How's everyone doing?  Big hellos and hope you are all doing well  

Bunny xxx


----------



## icsipgd

Hey nicki. When did you first start to down reg? I'm still waiting. Xx


----------



## Guest

Evening All,
Congrats Nicki on your AF - one of the few times we are happy to see the arrival of the witch!

Bunny-kins - thanks for your schedule it's really helped, quick question i'm having a div moment, your day 1 is day 1 of buserelin and not day 1 of your cycle? I called the clinic the other day and one of the nurses talked me through the schedule briefly, but the nurse at the clinic when we visited couldn't really offer any further info which was disappointing. We have a vague idea but wasn't sure what drugs overlap etc etc. We are trying to get an idea when transfer will be so my fiance can organise business trips. We have a scan booked for the 4th April and we are not sure if we transfer to Care in Manchester after our scan. Think I may call Care tomorrow and get some more info.
Best wishes for tomorrow, hope your scan goes well!

take care, Tish x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Tish, yes sorry I mean day 1 of  starting DR. I started DR on day 21 of cycle xxx


----------



## Guest

Thanks bunny-kins, honestly you have helped alot. 
Tishx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls I hope you are all well  

I had my DR scan this morning.  My lining is still too thick at 10mm so it looks like I'll be DR'ing longer! I had some bloods done so I'm waiting for the clinic to call me back with the results tomorrow and to let me know what the plan of action is    Feeling a bit Meh! at the moment  

Have a good day girlies


----------



## Guest

Afternoon All,
Bunny-kins - Sorry to hear that you will be DR'ing a little longer, like this thing doesn't drag on long enough already! I always try to look on things like this as more time to prepare yourself be it physically or emotionally, or try arrange something to do that you had originally put off. Keep smiling! Are the bloods just to check hormone levels?

Hope the rest of you are well today?
Tish x


----------



## Emmy1

Hi everyone   well I've got my clinic appointment tomorrow morning, so really hoping its good news and we can move on to the next stage. 
Hi Bunnykins. Sorry you have to wait a wee bit longer.  I hope you're ok x
How's everyone doing? X


----------



## NickiCB

Hey Bunny, sorry to hear about your little set back!  

I had my scan this morning, my ovaries have settled down, so I started the oestrogen today! Also had to sign paperwork about thawing embryos, as they're all at day 1 the Dr recommended we thaw half of our 22.  Guess this is my next thing to worry about lol I'm usually such a laid back person but this process is making me into a big worry wart  

Much love and happy thoughts to you all, have a good weekend xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Everyone!

Emmy, how did you get on yesterday?

Nicky, so glad you are starting the next stage.  It wont be long now!  

Tish, my blood came back that I haven't down regulated.  E2 levels are 135 but I don't know what they need to get to.  Does any one know?  I've tried Dr Google but I can't get an answer!    How are  you doing?

Icisipgd... When are you starting DR hun? I hope you start soon hun  

How is everyone else?  I hope you are having a nice weekend.

AFM... Im fine, I've come to the conclusion that if it needs more time for my body to switch off then so be it.  What is a week or so is nothing in the great scheme of things!    I was hoping to have ET before the Easter holidays so that I'll be off throughout the whole of the 2ww. There's still time if my lining behaves!!  

Speak soon my lovelies

Bunny xxx


----------



## icsipgd

Hi bunny kins, how long are you DR for ? I've been DR from 9th of march, had accupuncture today and can feel pains coming so I'm hoping AF will come tomor so I can lie up as it's cat having it at work, the first day of it anyhow so fingers crossed, them whenever AF comes, I ring nurses to organise a scan plus start taking estradiol
Xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Icsipgd,  I've been DR'ing since 2nd March so 20 days now.  I've already had a big bleed so was quite surprised my lining was so thick at 10mm but then again I do have endometrial hyperplasia and my natural oestrogen levels are high anyway.  Apparently it needs to be below 30pg/mL but mine was 135pg/mL so a bit to go yet.  It would be so ironic wouldn't it if after all this, the next stage scan showed the lining to be too thin!!!!    I hope your AF comes soon sweetie so that you can go to the next stage


----------



## icsipgd

Thanks bunny kins, that is typical alrite ya poor thing  
I'm sure it will sort itself out in no time

Keep us posted
Xx


----------



## icsipgd

Does anyone have sensitive boobs on buserelin, mine have got very big, very hard hard and so so sensitive,  sorry tmi, are you all the same on it ? Thanks xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Icsippdg...I did have an itchy nipple, does that count?  ..   I seem to get affected more with the  Progesterone.  That's when I get the swollen, sensitive boobies.  My DH can't wait!    I hope your sore boobs ease up hun, there's nothing sores especially when you want to turn over in bed!   xxx

Nicki... I was going to say yesterday (but I was sooo tired forgot!   ) that it sounds like your embryologist is thinking of taking your embies to blast.  That's brilliant news!    I'm sure they can refreeze any good ones that are left over too.  Have they given you am approximate date for ET? Aww sweetie I'm so excited for you  

I hope everyone is having a nice weekend and is A-Ok! 

Lots of love Bunny xxx


----------



## icsipgd

Thanks bunny kins. Can I ask you how many days you wer Dr ing until you got your bleed ? I'm assuming you started DR on day 21. Thanks 
Xx


----------



## NickiCB

Hi bunny, yeah they're hoping to take embies to blast! Theyre hoping my scan on the 31st I'll be ready to go, so transfer 3rd or 5th of April.

I've had a constant bad head since starting the oestrogen does anyone know if this is a side effect?!

Take care and enjoy your day whatever you're all doing, I was saying my civil partnership vows at this time exactly a year today, can't believe where the time is going x


----------



## Emmy1

Hi all   I hope everyone is doing ok? My clinic appointment went well on Friday, so I started HRT yesterday. I go back for a scan on the 3rd then all being well ET is booked for 8th April. It's great to move on to the next stage but the bad news is my DH isn't going to be here for ET   he works abroad and unfortunately there is nothing we can do. 

Bunnykins....how are you getting on? When is your next appointment?x

Hi NickyCB.....I've had bad headaches with DR which is pretty miserable, but I'm feeling ok today. How long have you been on oestrogen? I haven't read the side effects yet. Congratulations on your 1st anniversary x

What is everyone planning to do after ET? I planning taking 2 weeks off work and going to try and relax! My last cycle I went back to work after 1 week but I constantly worried. I'm sure it doesn't make much difference.  

Take care everyone x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hello Girls...

Icsipgd... I had a small bleed at day 4-6 of DR and started a full bleed on day 10-16 of DR. Stopped 2 days before my scan. I hoped that helped hun 

Nicky...I've not started the ole Oestrogen yet but I did have terrible 'at-the-back-of-your-eye' type headache on the Buserelin. Are you taking Progynova? I believe that headaches are a side effect of HRT. Hopefully it'll die down once your body gets used to it 

CONGRATULATIONS on your 1st year anniversary  I hope you both had a lovely, special day.  xxx

Emmy...It's very exciting that you are now on the next stage. I'm so pleased your appointment went well  Oh no  Im sorry to hear your DH is away for ET. I hope you have someone who can come to ET with you for some needed support 

I'm well thank you  I have another appointment on Thursday to check my levels and lining so hopefully things will improve. Today I've had period type twinges so I'm hoping another bleed is on the way  if so, that should help!

I hope everyone is well and had a lovely weekend.

Bunny xxx


----------



## Guest

Evening All,
Hope you are all doing ok? Gosh I've missed quite a bit over the weekend!

Bunny-kins - sorry to hear your levels show that you haven't DR'd, hopefully things will have settled a little by Thursday and you can move onto the next stage - everything crossed for you!

NickiCB - many congratulations on your anniversary! How exciting to be thawing your embies and taking them to blast - it's getting close for you now x

Emmy - congrats to you also for reaching another milestone, sorry your DH won't be with you for ET - have you anyone else who can go with you? I'm doing the opposite to you after ET, I took 2 weeks off last time and drove myself absolutely crazy googling every little twinge and 'symptom' so this time around I only plan on taking 1 week to chill. What will be, will be and I suppose we all find our own ways to best get through the dreaded 2ww.

AFM - well I have been really ill this weekend and literally haven't been able to leave my bed since friday. After xrays and blood tests in hospital yesterday I have pain killers and antibiotics so am slowly on the mend. Aside from that I had a bit of an emotional melt down last night then couldn't stop crying - my poor fiance!!! I will be so glad once AF arrives.

Hope you all have a nice evening x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Oh no Tish, I hope you are OK sweetie   there's nothing worse than feeling poorly.  I hope it's nothing too serious hun    ~I'm in a constant emotional rollercoaster at the moment anything sets me off it could be a song on the radio or a stupid advert! So being genuinely ill would make make me cry without being full of hormones!    I hope you have a speedy recovery sweetie  

Love Bunny xxx


----------



## Emmy1

Hi ladies  

Bunnykins....how are you doing? Have you had another bleed? I really hope you get good news on Thursday and you get to move on to the next stage

Tish.....I hope you are feeling better now. Sorry to hear you've been unwell.  Really not what you need at the same time as going through a cycle.

Well DH leaves tomorrow. My mum is going to come with me for ET day then DH gets home 2 days after that. I'm just glad he'll be home for dreaded test day.

Emmy x


----------



## icsipgd

Hi everyone just keeping you posted, AF came yesterday after DR from march 9th, started taking 4x2mg prognova,  was as sick as a dog yesterday with them but I'm taking them before eating now

Got my call, scan on April 9th. Hoping to transfer on April 14th 
Xx

What about the rest of you? Xx


----------



## gemmadobson

Hi ladies,

Congrats to those who have had BFP recently, hopefully plenty more to follow  

Good luck to those having EC/ET in the next few days, fingers crossed you will have some good quality eggs/embryos.

AFM-Went for my scan today and all was well, lining was 8.3mm so ET still going ahead on Tuesday! Start the lovely pesseries on Sunday, St Marys like the lining to be 7mm for ET so really happy with my result of 8.3,   at least 1 of them stick.  Cant wait to be PUPO on Tuesday!

Hope you all have lovely weekends, weather is supposed to be lovely  

Lots of love and baby dust to you all 
xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Everyone!  I hope you are all well  

Gemma... That's great news regarding your lining.  Not long until you are a PUPO lady!  

icsipgd... Sorry to hear the Progynova has made you sick   At lease you are on your way and have a date for transfer! Won't be long now sweetie  

Emmy... I'm so glad that your Mum is coming with you for ET.  It's such a shame you can't be delayed for a couple of days but at least you will have DH there at OTD.  

Tish... How are you feeling?  I hope you are feeling much better sweetie  

Nicki...How are you getting on?

AFM...  Well I had my scan yesterday.  My lining is still too thick although it has now reduced slightly form 10mm to 8.2mm to a little bit of progress.  I still have to DR for another week but they've given me some bum pellets to bring on a bleed.  Next scan is next Thursday, so hopefing it'll be nice and thin and hopefully will have another bleed by then   The ironic thing is, that was supposed to be my lining growth scan date! Ohhh the irony!!    

I hope you all have nice plans for the weekend.  Let us know how you are getting on   

Bunny xxx


----------



## NickiCB

Hi everyone! Hope you're all having a good day!

Bunny I go back for a scan on Monday to check my lining. These tablets are making me so 'funny headed' I feel like I'm in some kind of warp zone lol it's about as much as I can do to function and I feel tired all the time! I actually feel worse than when i was stimming. 

Will let you know how I get on Monday. Sending you lots of happy thoughts and luck that the bum pellets work, did make me lol you calling them that


----------



## NickiCB

Just had my scan and we're good to go, my lining was at 10.5 triple layered! Just waiting on a call from the embryologist to confirm when they'll thaw our day 1 embies! Hopefully still looking at transfer Thursday or Saturday  hasn't felt real until now...


----------



## Bunny-kins

Yey! Nicki!   that's great news and what a fab lining you have!   Best of luck for your little embies.  Come on embies, grow big and strong     

AFM... I'm still waiting for a AF to come.  Last day of the bum bullets today! Then hopefully AF will come.  I'm in no doubt it will probably come on Weds when I'm due to go to London to the theatre! Special occasions never fail!!   

I hope everyone is well


----------



## Emmy1

Hi ladies   hope everyone is doing well?

Bunnykins - fingers crossed that'll be your AF on the way this week and you get moving on with your cycle.  Hope you have a good night at the theatre

NickiCB - great news on your scan. Sounds like it's going to be a exciting week for you.

I go for my scan on Thursday so hopefully all is ok. Physically I feel ok but mentally I'm feeling a wee bit emotional at times  

X


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Emmy... Good luck for your scan on Thursday.  I'm totally with you with the ole on-and-off emotional rollercoaster, it's so hard sometimes to keep things together  

I have my third DR scan on Thursday too.  I'm not feeling too optimistic at the moment as there's no sign of another AF    but trying to keep positive but it can be hard sometimes when things aren't going according to plan. Still... never mind, onwards and upwards!  

Hi Nicki... Any news from the embryologist?  I hope your embies are growing nice and strong  

Hi Icstpgd... How's things with you? I hope you are feeling OK.  Not long until your scan  

Hi Everyone else


----------



## NickiCB

Its so nice to come on here and know there are people who are in similar situations and can relate.  Work is a nightmare right now, it's so hard when people don't know what's going on isn't it?

Bunny... The embryologist called this morning! Wasn't expecting the call so soon, I did panic a little. They have thawed 11 of our 22 and 9 survived. I was really happy to hear that, then realised I have no idea if this is good, bad or indifferent! Kicking myself for not asking more now. As they were all day 1 it's a waiting game now so won't know until Thursday if we'll have a 3 day transfer or whether they'll take them to blast. Got everything crossed 😁😊

Any sign of AF bunny?  Good luck for your scan Emma


----------



## Bunny-kins

Aww Nicki, that's brilliant!   sounds like you've got some strong 'uns there!    sending you lots of embie growing vibes your way!      

No...AF is being extremely stubborn but I only stopped the progesterone yesterday so I need to be patient! Come on AF!!  

Let us know how you get on Nicki...exciting stuff!


----------



## Guest

Afternoon Ladies!
It's been a while so have just caught up with you all, please bear with me ha ha so much has happened.

Oh bunny-kins that pesky AF is taking it's time, hopefully you will get to enjoy the theatre tonight and it will turn up in the morning for you.

NickiCB - soooo excited for you, 9 little strong-ones, really hope they behave themselves for you and congrats on your lining too! Everything crossed for you x

Emmy - sorry to hear you are feeling a little emotional, hopefully it's good news tomorrow to keep positive and progress to the next stage. Just go with the flow of emotions for now, we are going through alot so the odd meltdown is allowed I'm sure!

Gemma - congrats on your lining, how did you get on yesterday? How exciting to have reached ET , well done you x

icsipgd - sorry to hear you have not been feeling great on the tablets, how are you feeling now? Only 1 week 'til your scan!

AFM - feeling a bit better finally, thank you all for asking how I was, after a second course of antibiotics and some steroids for my chest I am on the mend. It's been awful, we did wonder if DR could have made me slower to recover maybe? 

Anyway, onwards and upwards, scan for me on Friday morning to see if everything is shut down ok, injections starting to get sore now with bruising down sides of both legs. Desperate to move onto the next stage now if only just to feel like I'm getting somewhere - I'm not the most patient person!  

Have a nice afternoon, take care, Tish x


----------



## gemmadobson

Hi Tish,

Yesterday went well thank you, 2 embies hopefully snuggling in, the were top grade we got told and they used embryo glue too so just   that they are very sticky lol.  The ET wasn't very nice, I felt a bit of pain when they put the catheter into my uterus, this could of been because I have been told previously it is tilted slightly? Took a picture of the screen - not that you can see much other than a line lol

Glad to hear you are on the mend, hope Friday goes well for you hun
xx


----------



## NickiCB

Just a little update! Had a phone call from the embyologist! We're having transfer on saturday, they're taking embies to blast. 6 are looking very good, 3 have slight fragmentation. I literally haven't slept all night, been on pins, but feeling a little relief now!

Hope you're all doing well wherever you are in this crazy cycle , love and happy thoughts to you all xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Morning Girls! 

Hi Gemma... Woohoo! congrats on being PUPO!   Sorry to hear ET was uncomfortable for you sweetie and you now have 2 back at home snuggling in tight  

Hi Tish... so pleased to hear you are feeling much better.  I had whooping cough last year so kind of understand how awful a chest infection is.  Fingers crossed all goes well in your scan tomorrow  

Hi Nicki... Wow that's amazing news hun!    Are you going for one or two?  Good luck for transfer on Saturday!  

Hi Emmy...I hope your scan goes well today!     

AFM... GOOD NEWS!  My AF started last night (I knew a special occasion would bring it on!   )  and had my scan this morning and my lining is now 5.5mm and i'm bleeding quite heavily so I can FINALLY start the ole Oestrogen on Sunday with my growth scan in two weeks!!    You can't believe the relief I'm feeling at the moment!! Finally, something is going my way!!  

Have a good day girlies   

Love Bunny xxx


----------



## NickiCB

That's great news Bunny! Really pleased for you 😀  xx


----------



## Guest

Evening Ladies,
Hope you are all ok today
Bunny-kins - Yeah AF has arrived and good news on the lining! Hope taking the oestrogen goes ok for you, hopefully it's a case of 'best things come to those who wait' for you this cycle x

Congrats gemmadobson on being PUPO, hopefully your precious little ones are snuggling in nice and safe for you.

NickiCB - Wow transfer for you on Saturday, best wishes and sending you lots of babydust. How exciting! x

AFM - feeling a little nervous about the DR scan in the morning, desperate to move on a stage now.

Enjoy your evening ladies, take care, Tish x


----------



## Emmy1

Hi ladies. 

My scan went well today so transfer is booked for Tuesday  (all going well). I take my last injection tomorrow   and start progesterone Saturday as well as continuing with oestrogen. Roll on Tuesday  

Bunnykins.  It's great news that you've got AF. You must feel so relieved that it's finally come.  Hope your doing ok

NickyCB. Great news that you have your transfer on Saturday....so exciting.  

Tish.  Good luck for you scan tomorrow. I hope you get good news 

Gemma. Congrat on being PUPO. Great news & I hope you feel ok during 2WW. Sorry to hear that your transfer was uncomfortable

Take care everyone and sending you all lots of positive vibes xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Tish... I'm sure you'll be fine Hun, if not it will be eventually...I'm a testament to that!    I will be thinking if you sweetie   


Emmy... That's fab news    Yey no more Buserelin!!   I really cannot wait for that day!    (I'm currently sat on the floor with the patio doors open trying to get cool down...hot flush!!   )  not long to go sweetie, I bet it will be the only time you wish away a weekend!   


Nicki...only 2 more sleeps!   


Gemma.... How are you feeling PUPO lady?    I hope you are resting and your OH is waiting on you hand and foot!   


AFM... Oooo I'm having a right ole AF..but strangely enough I'm happy about it! Weird!    I'm actually looking forward to popping the ole oestrogen!Honestly this malarkey must send you bonkers!    Awww girls, it's so lovely to hear we are all on our way, although it's nerve wrecking, it's also kind of exciting as well.  Aww good luck lovely ladies sending you all lots of   


Love Bunny xxxx


----------



## gemmadobson

Good morning ladies 

Hope everyone is ok.  Good luck to those having scans EC/ET today, looking forward to reading about how you have a got on later.

Well i'm 3dp3dt and feel a bit sickly and got bigger (.)(.) woke up with a headache too, I know this is probably from the pesseries but it still messes with your melon   

Have a lovely day everyone, i'll be on later for updates

Gemma 
xx


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies,
Hope you are all doing ok?

My scan went well, lining 2.7 so starting oestrogen on Monday. Appointment was bittersweet though - our consultant told us we only have 1 embryo frozen according to his paperwork, hard to hear especially when we were called by Care the morning after transfer to let us know we had two frozen. So confused and upset right now, trying so hard to be positive about this cycle but now if our 1 embryo doesn't defrost ok its all over before we have even begun  . Waiting for a call back from Care to confirm what on earth is going on?

Best of luck Nicki for ET tomorrow, will be thinking of you x

Emmy - wow transfer on Tuesday! It's all starting to happen on here now whoop whoop! x

Tish x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls,

Tish... Well done on getting to DR but my world I'm so sorry to hear you received that bombshell, that's awful   how could they make a mistake like that?  Did you receive confirmation that there was two frozen at the time? Oh sweetie, I do hope that there is some sort of explanation they can offer you  

Gemma... awww the 2ww drives you bonkers doesn't it?  Keep yourself distracted and plan some nice things to keep you from symptom checking.  Most of it is from the drugs at this early stage.  

Nicki... Wishing you all the very best for ET tomorrow.  By this time tomorrow you'll be PUPO at long last!  

Icispgd... I hope you are OK and coping OK with DR.  not long now until your scan hun  

AFM... I'm sooo glad i'm indoors today.  My world, talk about a painful AF!! I'm sat here on my settee cuddling a hot water bottle and having a duvet day!  Oh well better out than in eh girls?!    and there's me thinking that FET was going to be a easy ride and all I've had is trouble!!   Still...onwards and upwards I will get there in the end!   

Have a good weekend peeps      Love Bunny xxx


----------



## gemmadobson

Bunny - Hope you feel better soon, hopefully the last af you will have for 9 months  

Tish - Sorry to hear your news, you have the right to know whats gone on with your other frostie.  I   that everything is ok with your other embryo  

Emma - Good to hear your scan went well, last injection tonight whoop whoop 

Nicki - Good luck tomorrow, I have everything crossed your frosties are thawing well

Hope you all have a lovely weekend
xx


----------



## Emmy1

Hi everyone. Well I've had a bit of a bad day   I had a bleed this morning (AF type when I wiped after 1st morning pee). I haven't had any further episodes but I'm really worried. I've spoke to the clinic and I have to go in for another scan on Monday. The nurse I spoke to said she hadn't heard of this happening before which made me feel even worse. I'm so methodical about my medication I'm really don't know what is going on. Has anyone else heard of anything like this? Anyway I really hope it was a wee glitch and it won't happen again.

Bunnykins - I hope that water bottle is helping.  We must be the only group of women in the world who get excited about getting AF  

Nicky - good luck for tomorrow, I hope you're doing ok 

Tish - sounds like you've had a terrible experience. How can they make such a huge mistake?

Gemma - 2WW is really hard going isn't it?! Are you working or taking time off? 

Take care everyone xx


----------



## icsipgd

Hi everyone. Hope you all keeping well,
Glad your AF came bunny kins. That's fab! 

Hi Emmy, not sure I can help you. X

Afm. Yes scan on Wednesday and hoping for transfer Monday 14th. Time is flying by!!! 
When is your scan bunny kins ? Xx


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Hi, is it ok if I join this thread please, I was on the march thread but its gone a bit quiet 

I had 2 embryos transferred on the 25th March and my OTD is the 11th April. Im just feeling tired and a bit off my food, the waiting is driving me loopy! xxx


----------



## icsipgd

Welcome Carly bean and best of luck to ya 
Xx


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Thank you icsi!

Emmy sorry about your bleed, I have not heard of anything, but it may be fine, medication does allsorts to us. Fingers crossed for your scan xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls!

Hi Little Carly Bean... *WELCOME *to the thread sweetie  Congratulations on being PUPO! I hope your little embies are snuggling in tight. The 2WW is the most horrendous time and time seems to move so slowly doesn't it? We'll keep you company hun 

Hi Icsipgd... Oooo not long now  I have my scan on 17th April and transfer will be sometime w/c 21st April (if everything goes to plan )

Hi Emmy... mmm I don't know what that could of been but the positive thing is that it was just one episode of bleeding it sounds like it could of come from the cervix. Your cervix gets extremely vascular during treatment and becomes really sensitive. You won't know until the scan but try not to worry too much (even though I know that's extremely hard not to  ) I hope it all goes ok on Monday  I will be thinking of you xxx

Hi Gemma... I hope you are coping well in the 2ww 

Hi Tish... Thinking of you honey, I hope you are OK today 

Hi Nicki... Oooo are you PUPO yet? I hope everything went well today sweetheart. Get some rest today and lots of TLC!

AFM... Feeling much better to day. AF has calmed down and no pain!! I've picked my horses for the grand national so I will be watching that later! Have a good weekend girls xxx


----------



## NickiCB

Well after 7 months and 3 ivf cycles I finally have embies on board   We ended up transferring 2 early stage blasts that were looking very good! I'll take their word on that lol to me they look like snack a jack rice cakes   hopefully we'll have a few to re freeze too, which we'll find out tomorrow.  This is completely new territory for me, are there are do's and donts I should know about for the 2ww? 

Gemma, have you found any good distractions for the 2ww?

Bunny, so glad you're finally good to go! I love how this process makes us all so excited about AF's lol x

Emmy, how are you doing today?  Hope you're having a better day  

Tish,  can't believe the experience you've had, did you get any more answers?  

If I missed anyone I'm sorry! I'm a little ditzy right now  Take care everyone, love and happy thoughts to you all xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

WOOHOO!!! Nicki....well done!    PUPO at long last!    That definitely deserves some dancing bananas!
             


Tips for 2ww?...... Keep yourself busy and occupied!


Good luck sweetie!   Lots of baby dust to you   


Love Bunny xxxx


----------



## gemmadobson

Hi all 

Hope everyone is ok and having a nice weekend  

Nicki - TBH the 2WW isn't driving me too crazy yet, im sure im tempting fate by saying that lol! Congratulations on being PUPO, when is your OTD? 

Bunny - Hope you are ok, did you pick a winner on the national?? My dads a bookie so national days are the same as every day for me!

Little carly bean - How you finding the 2WW, any symptoms?

AFM ive had 2 cups of coffee today and found never normally there   I just said above I wasn't crazy yet haha!! Ive been reading up today and my little fellas should be starting to implant now   hope they glue they used was super glue!

Love to you all
xx


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Hey everyone, 

Nicki that is wonderful news!! Welcome to PUPO xxx  

Thanks Gemma and BunnyKins, im on day 11dpt of 2 5 day embryos. I may test tomorrow?? what do you think? If not tomorrow then on Tuesday. I have to go to one of my best friends weddings on the 12th. So if I leave it to St marys test date of the 11th (17days!!!) then if its bad news I will be a wreck at the wedding, feel like I need a few days to let whatever outcome it is to sink in!!? 

Finding the 2ww hard, some days are better than others, I have resulted to watching random programmes on iplayer, organising/de-cluttering the house, painting pictures and planting seeds etc to distract me. just about ready to pop now!    

hope your all ok xxxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Gemma... No I didn't pick the winner, I think it's just pure luck rather than form etc. exciting though!    Aww I    Your embies are snuggling tight      I'm doing the embryo glue too.

Hi little Carly bean... You have to test 17 days after a 5 day blast is transferred??    Wow that's a pretty long 2ww! I think my clinics OTD is 11dp5dt so yes, I should say your safe to test but it's up to you.  Sometimes it's nice to stay in the PUPO bubble for a while.  Good luck sweetie   

Hi Nicki... I hope you are resting huni bun   

To everyone else...have a good evening (what's left of it) 


Bunny xxx


----------



## Cbeck82

Hi all, just reading through your posts! Is it ok to join? Am very new to this! 
I am currently 2dp6dt I think lol! It was a FET.
First cycle resultedin early miscarriage, I had mild ohss and my left ovary had moved and was sitting on top of right ovary for about a week! All very stressful! 

I had a bleed last weekend and it turned out to just be cervix thank god! And had transfer done last Friday 4th. 
Today I have been feeling a bit crampy and had a very slight discolour (brown) when wiped this morning, just hoping it not AF as would be due tomo! 

Any advice would be appreciate, hating the 2ww! 
Claire xxx


----------



## Little Carly Bean

BFN for me today. All over for me. Had a feeling as I had no symptoms really. 

Yeh bunnykins for some reason St Marys has a 17day test date! far too long. 

Hey Cbeck welcome to the thread, best of luck for the 2ww xxx


----------



## gemmadobson

Little Carly Bean - I thought your OTD wasn't till 11th? you still have way more time if that's the case   for you hun xxx


----------



## Little Carly Bean

My official test date is the 11th April. I had 2 5 day embryos transferred on the 25th March so today is 12dpt. I think it should really be showing by now!? I know other clinics this is the test day for them. I will test again in a few days but I know deep down its not worked xxx


----------



## Cbeck82

Thank you Carly bean and sorry for your BFN, I would still test tho on the 11th just in case!   xxxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi CBeck82... *WELCOME* Hun  Congratulations on being PUPO!  Brown blood is old blood so try not to worry...although you can't help to in the 2ww 

Hi little Carly bean... I'm sorry honey  May be test again in a few days, it won't hurt and well maybe your clinic knows something the others don't! I really hope you get your little miracle Carly 

Big hugs and best wishes to everyone. Nothing much to report here, started my oestrogen tabs this morning next scan is 17th April...bring it on I say!


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi everyone!  I'm just checking in to see how everyone is.  Nothing much to report here just pill popping and jabbing.  It's beginning to feel a lot like Groundhog Day!   


I did have a moment of paranoia about my 6 day blasts not defrosting so I've spent the afternoon looking at research papers. I've come to the conclusion it's all a game of chance and what will be will be! Bunny alone with her brain is not a good combo.   


Have a good evening lovely ladies


Bunny xxx


----------



## Guest

Afternoon Ladies!
Hope you are all doing ok?

Woohoo Nicki - PUPO! Hope your 'snack a jack rice cakes' are snuggling in x

Little Carly Bean - so sorry about your bfn, sending best wishes x

Cbeck82 - welcome! Sorry to hear about your previous bad experiences, its a bumpy road this infertility malarkey. How are you feeling now after your FET? 

Gemmadobson - how are you feeling today?

AFM - well we heard back from the clinic and realised that it was a misunderstanding re: having only 1 embryo frozen and not 2. One was frozen on transfer day and they let the last 2 mature a bit longer. They called the following morning to say that we had one to freeze. We thought this was in addition to the one frozen the day before but have come to realise they meant only 1 in total. Gutted. 

So today I have started Fragmin (clexane) injections, high dose folic acid and Progynova. I feel truly awful - is this normal? It's hard to explain but I just feel weird, really hope it's not going to be like this for the next 11 days!

Take care, Tish x


----------



## gemmadobson

Evening all,

Hope everyone has had a good Monday or as good as a Monday can be  

Sorry to hear about you BFN Carly, sending you big hugs  

Tish, Bunny, Cbeck, Niiki - how are you all? 

My first day back at work after 1.5 weeks off wasn't too bad, 6dp3dt for me, got weird feeling boobs and brews aren't tasting the same (might all be coincidence  ) the 18th seems soooo far away!

xx


----------



## Emmy1

Hi everyone. I hope you are all doing ok?

Well bad news for me today. My scan showed that my lining has reduced greatly since Thursday.  Feel awful. The clinic could tell me why this has happened 'it's just one of those things'.  The plus side we found out before Transfer tomorrow. Anyway I've now been put on a short natural cycle so fingers crossed it will be ok next time.  I have all these worries now that there is something wrong.

Good luck everyone. Best wishes & hugs. Emmy x


----------



## gemmadobson

Oh Emmy1

I'm so sorry to hear your news today   I hope you are successful with your next cycle and wish you all the luck in the world x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Tish. How annoying for you, I think I would of thought the same as you if I was informed that way. I know it's hard to stay positive but you have a strong 'un in the freezer and that little solo embie could be the one       Sorry you are feeling poorly on the the ole drugs. I've been feeling yucky since I started. Our bodies just aren't used to it I think    Rest up Hun   


Hi Gemma... The 2ww always feels like eternity to me but it'll come around quickly. Try to occupy yourself or you'll go bonkers (remind me I said that! Lol ) change of taste can be a pg sign but I do think we are extremely aware of things. Could of been a dodgy brew!    Not long now sweetie   


Hi Emmy, sorry to hear your lining isn't playing ball. I certainly know what that's like    So have they cancelled your cycle completely? Sorry I don't know what the  short natural cycle? Is it just waiting to see if the lining thickens on its own?  I hope that works for you. I don't know, sometimes these things happen to test us.. I'm sure your clinic will be routing for you and will help you get there. Good luck sweetie   


Hi Nicki.... How are you PUPO lady? I hope you are well and getting lots of TLC   


Hi Carly... I hope you are OK.  Thinking of you   


Hi icsipgd... 2 sleeps till scan!


----------



## Cbeck82

Thanks for the welcomes!  

Trish I had such an easier ride with this fet, 2ww is just as bad as I remember tho lol! 

I get the whole you just feel weird feeling! 

Every little cramp has me in toilet knicker checking!


----------



## Emmy1

Hi, how's everyone getting on? I think I've finally got myself together after the huge disappointment of my cycle getting cancelled. I'm trying not to think about it too much  . I had to continue with the cycle protocol so tomorrow is my last day of oestrogen and progesterone support,  then once I get a bleed I have to call the clinic and that's me starting the next cycle. We're doing a short cycle so all being well FET isn't actually that far away   (I'm on Short Artificial Frozen Replacement Cycle - not sure why I wrote natural on my last post )

Bunnykins, how are you getting on? I hope everything is going smoothly for you now  

How are the PUPO ladies getting on with the 2WW? I hope you're all doing really well

Take care everyone xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Aww Emmy... So glad you are OK    Oh that's not too bad then.  Looks like you'll only be delayed a few weeks.    You've got to think that it's better for it all to be right so if it takes a bit of time, it'll be worth it in the end!   


Hi everyone    How's all the PUPO ladies doing? I hope you aren't pacing too much from the wait, you'll wear out the carpet!   


AFM.... I'm fine, feeling much better now that I've reduced the buserelin and on Oestrogen.  I seem to have more energy than I did in the past few weeks. In fact, I'm doing a massive clear out! DH thinks I'm bonkers but it feels good to do it! I wonder whether psychologically nesting?!?!    I'm definitely more hormonally challenged this time around. IVF I was fine with...not FET I'm definitely more hormonal...weird! 


I hope everyone is well.  Let us know how you're getting on


----------



## NickiCB

Hi everyone, hope you're all doing well! Sorry I haven't been on, I am literally sending myself crazy with this 2ww! I have officially banned myself from Dr Google and the internet lol  As you can see it's not working  

I'm trying to stay positive and keep busy. Have been having cramping since ET, no other symptoms really. Not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing...  It's 6dp5dt today, still resisting the urge to POAS.  I'm happy to stay in my little PUPO bubble a little longer incase it doesn't go our way.    

Thinking of you all, take care ladies xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Nicki... Big hugs    The 2ww is just awful isn't it?! It takes an awful lot of will power to keep away from those pesky POAS! But, it wont be long now sweetie just try and occupy your mind with nice things and it'll soon come to OTD.  Good luck Nicki my love, I really hope it's a positive result for you.  You've been so patient to have waited so long to get to this stage.  Sending lots of baby dust your way   xxx


----------



## Guest

Evening Ladies,
Hope you are all doing ok?
Nicki - i've got everything crossed for a positive result for you! Not long to wait now 'til OTD.

Bunny-kins - glad you are feeling a bit better now.

Emmy - so sorry about your cancelled cycle, you will have a couple more weeks to prepare yourself and before you know it you will be going in for transfer. 

How are you PUPO ladies Cbeck82 and gemmadobson?

AFM - not liking waking up at 6.30 every morning to drugs and injections, feeling a little dragged down with it all at the moment, think I will feel better next Thursday when I have my scan and possibly get a date for transfer. Don't even know if I can take time off work yet - must speak to my boss tomorrow - eek!

Have a nice evening, take care, Tish x


----------



## Teeinparis

Can I join in?

I am doing a natural FET cycle with two - two day embies.  Praying like made they will survive the thaw!  

I had my first monitoring on Friday, Second on Monday and then will find out when he wants to do it I would think   So crazy as we are doing the monitoring in Oz, so will do the transfer the day we arrive back or day after.  Tired of putting our lives totally on hold.  

Tee


----------



## Bunny-kins

Tish...I know what you mean about getting fed up with the drug regime. It feels a little bit like groundhog day! I just want to get to ET stage now. We'll get there soon sweetie...keep on swimming! 

Hi TeeinParis... *WELCOME!*  Wowee, talk about having to hot foot it back.  There's me thinking that a two hour drive to the clinic was bad!  Aww good luck honey, sounds like it won't be long now 

Big Hellos to everyone! 

AFM... Nothing to report really. Same ole...same ole!  Looking forward to scan on Thursday and hopefully get a date for ET!  I've been busy this week spending time de-cluttering has been quite cathartic! 

Have a good weekend Girls 

Bunny xxx


----------



## gemmadobson

Morning ladies,

Hope all is well with everyone.

This 2ww or 18 day wait in my case is torture! I'm 11dp3dt and feel sickly, banging head for the last few days, af type pains, itchy boobs and generally just shattered and sending myself   Im hoping these are good signs not the fact af is going to arrive with vengeance! As they extended my buserelin my 2 weeks I don't even know when af would be due.   that these all lead to a BFP!!

Does anyone have any plans for the weekend to take their minds off this IVF lark!?

Love you all
x


----------



## icsipgd

Hi everyone, not long now bunnykins

I had my scan on Wednesdays and I am good to go, transfer on Tuesday! 
Can't wait xxx
Hi to all


----------



## Cbeck82

Afternoon all!

Hope your all enjoying your weekends at much as you can! 

I  still having brown discharge been getting since 5dp6dt now 8dp it does come and go but making me feel very disheartened! Anyone else had this?  I have been feeling a bit tired/sicky but other than that no other symptoms, thought my boobs would be hurting by now? 

Sending you all lots of   xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Tish... I've just realised, you are having your scan the same day as me! Maybe, we'll have ET on the same day too!   Ha! we can drive each other bonkers on the 2ww!  

Gemma... how come you have a 18 day 2ww? Does your clinic give you a longer OTD for FET?   It's hard to know what the symptoms are.  We are so much more aware of things than normal people.  We know we have a embie inside us.  Amazing really...when you think about it!    You are doing so well hun.  Keep going my sweet, not long now till OTD  

Icsipgd... Woohoo!! That's really good news    You'll have Easter chicks!    good luck on Tuesday.  Let us know how you get on won't you?!  

Cbeck82... well it's hard to know for sure but brown blood is old blood so as long as you do not have full flow red blood then I wouldn't worry about it too much (hard I know!) and not everyone has sore boobs in pregnancy either.  Most pregnant women don't experience any symptoms until later in pregnancy. It's hard not to symptom check but to honest, the drugs can make you feel like that too.  Keep swimming my lovely, you're half way there!  

AFM... Having a relaxing day with the hubster!   Nothing to report really, feeling OK...plodding on with the ole drugs and basically waiting for scan on Thursday!


----------



## Guest

Evening Ladies!
Hope you are all well,

Not long to go now gemmadobson - keep going a little longer. I've been busy in the garden this week getting our fruit and veg started, hopefully it will keep me occupied during the 2WW too.

icsipgd - well done you going for transfer on Tuesday - how exciting! Best wishes x

cbeck82 - ditto what bunnykins said - brown blood is ok but still has you on constant knicker-watch, i've got everything crossed for you x

Welcome teeinparis! Congrats on getting this far, lots of support on here to get you through the dreaded 2WW, hopefully you will get a date for transfer on Monday, let us know how you get on x

AFM - this is seriously dragging now, just want Thursday to come, nice to hear I will have a scan buddy on Thursday Bunnykins! Hot flushes and sore tummy all day today but I'm "still swimming" - just!

Have a nice evening x


----------



## Bunny-kins

I'm so with you Tish, this cycle is seriously dragging on now!    I feel like a little kid dragging my feet around moaning 'I'm soooo bored!!!'    I hope today is better hun


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies,
Hope you are all ok today?

Only 4 more sleeps to go 'til scan day - yeah! 
Tummy bloated and even more sore from fragmin injections - just  don't know how I'm going to inject for another 3 weeks at least! Uurghh!

Take care, tish x


----------



## Guest

Afternoon Ladies!
How are you all getting on? PUPO ladies how are you coping during your 2WW?

Teeinparis - how did you get on with your scan today?

Only 3 more sleeps to go Bunny-kins to scan day!

AFM - starting to go   with all these drugs, had to count how many progynova I'm supposed to have taken as I couldn't remember taking any at all, or 1 or 2 yesterday, oh dear! Starting to get a little excited now even though I feel physically worn out. Off to make macaroni cheese for tea - that will sort me out!

Take Care, Tish x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Tish,  I'm fine ...sort of, treatment wise I am but my diabetes has been playing up.  Had a whopper of a hypo last night and it's had a knock on effect for me majority of the day    Going to diabetic clinic tomorrow, really am fed up with it just wish I didn't feel so yucky all the time!    Sorry for whinge!! Just feel arrrggghhh! at the moment!! 

Big hellos to everyone!  Sorry I'm bleugh at the mo.  Hopefully I'll get my mojo back in a bit!  

Bunny xxx


----------



## Guest

Just a quick one - sorry you're feeling horrible bunny kinds, really hope you feel better soon, take care x


----------



## Teeinparis

Hi guys.  

I just arrived back.  I think due to my levels on Monday that I am a day or two behind ovulation wise.  I go in Tomorrow for another blood test / ultrasound.  Waiting - my body never does what I want when I want lol.

How is everyone else going?

Tee


----------



## Guest

Evening Ladies,
Hope you are all well?

Teeinparis - gosh you must have been at the clinic early, hopefully your body is playing ball by tomorrow.

icsipgd - how are you getting on, did you have transfer today?

How are you feeling today Bunnykins, did you get sorted at your diabetic clinic today at all? I can't even begin to imagine juggling that as well as all this infertility stuff, sending best wishes x

AFM - only 2 sleeps to go 'til scan day and I now have 3 days off work which is good. Sooooo tired at the mo but looking forward to hopefully getting a date for transfer next week, feels like we have been leading up to this for months now!

Best wishes to you all x


----------



## icsipgd

Hi all, got on great, one day 5 icsi pgd embryo on board and 4 left. Embryo was continuing to grow and develop before transfer so fingers crossed. 
Pray pray pray

Good luck for scan Tish..xx
Hi to bunny and everyone else

Lying up here x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls! 

Tee...I know that feeling well!  My body does the exact opposite of what I need it to do, like a toddler going through the terrible twos!  Keeping everything crossed that all goes well tomorrow Hun 

Tish... Snap!! Just want to move on now, this is the longest cycle ever!! 6 weeks already!  I hope my lining is getting nice and thick, I never usually have thickness problems (I say with my fingers and toes crossed) but seeing as I've had loads of luck on this cycle already I would probably be shocked if it actually played ball and did something right!  Wishing you loads of luck for scan on Thursday! &#127808;&#127808; 

Icsipgd... Woohoo! Congrats on being a PUPO lady at last!  It sounds like you have a strong 'un there sweetie  Now put your feet up, get OH to wait on you hand and foot and most importantly sending you lots of baby dust and wishes that the next 2ww will go quickly and you get your well deserved BFP!    

Nicki... Thinking of you honey. I hope you and DW are Ok 

AFM... I went to see my diabetes cons today. Blood glucose is higher than normal so increase of insulin for me. He sent off my wee sample too as he thinks I have an infection. He said the results won't come till Friday and said he was going to call me. I think he had forgotten it was also a bank holiday so I'll ring my GP tomorrow to get some antibiotics I want to at least have some in my body before next week! Other than that I'm fine!  
Big hellos to everyone (and the Lurkers!   ) I do hope you are all well and getting through or preparing for your cycles well. It's tough sometimes but we are all made of strong stuff (even though we don't think so sometimes) sending you all some PMA incase you need some.    

Much love Bunny xxx


----------



## Cbeck82

I know it's really really early but woke up and needed to pee really badly!! And can't believe I'm saying it but its was POSITIVE!! Got to sit here and wait till the clinic opens to call them now! I'm sure I'm still asleep and dreaming, someone pinch me!  now on to the next wait I guess! 

Thank you for all your support and being able to read your stories to keep me sane! X


----------



## Bunny-kins

Woohoo!! *CONGRATULATIONS*! That news has cheered me up and basically deserves a bunch of dancing bananas! 

           

Wishing you a very happy pregnancy

Love Bunny x


----------



## Teeinparis

Bunny-kins - hope you figure out the infection and diabetes stuff.  It sounds crazy.

Congrats to the BFP - you give us all hope

As for me -  I had my bloods this morning and am now hanging around Starbucks avoiding work emails and reality as we just arrive back from vacation yesterday.  Pretty sure I am on track for Friday though as have some spotting which I never usually get but understand is a sign of ovulation 

I am so nervous though as they are just two day embryos and are only two and three cells.  The others were 4 and didn't work.  Prayers and everything crossed  

Love to all!  I am wishing this sunshine lasts to Easter 

Tee


----------



## Guest

Morning Ladies!
Wow what a lovely message to wake up to this morning - huge congratulations cbeck82! It gives us all a little hope that our dreams are possible to achieve. Best wishes for the coming months, keep us posted x

icsipgd - congratulations to you too on being PUPO! Have you any plans to help get you through the 2ww?

Bunnykins - only 1 sleep to go - woohoo! 

AFM - going to have a day in the garden I think to chill me out, catch some rays and get my positive head on. I can do this!!! It would be perfect if this works for us this month, I'm 35 in a few weeks (having major issues with that ha ha) and we are planning our wedding for September next year so getting pregnant now would be perfect timing - not like we haven't waited long enough!!!

Hope you all have a good day, take care, Tish x


----------



## icsipgd

Hi tish. That sounds exciting planning wedding. Hope this is your time. I lay up in hotel all day yesterday. Fly home to ireland today. Think I will watch netflix and listen to music to help during 2ww
Xx
Anyone else any good ideas? 
Hi to all x


----------



## NickiCB

Congratulations Cbeck82 that's wonderful news! So happy for you xx

AFM I feel like my heart is breaking right now, it's a negative here! Over 7 months, 2 abandoned ivf cycles, a freeze all cycle and FET.  I think my body needs a little break from having so many injections, tablets, BCP's and pessaries in it.  So going to take a couple of months off so I can feel human again.

I'm wishing you all the best of luck, and as much as I've enjoyed your support and this board I hope our paths don't cross again on a similar one and you all get those big fat positives! Good luck ladies I'm willing you all on xx


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies,
NickiCB - my heart goes out to you, certainly sounds like you are due a rest and a break away from this will do you good then you can come back fightin'. Take time to grieve, sweeping it under the carpet (like I did) doesn't do anyone any good in the long run.  Sending best wishes to you x

Icsipgd - you do right resting up, I will certainly be ready for a rest after transfer (if we get there that is!). Safe journey home today. I always find baking or gardening relax me during the 2WW or maybe you could treat yourself to a good book? 

As far as the wedding goes, we have been engaged for 5 years and TTC for the same amount of time. Every year we have put it off thinking that this would be 'our year' for a baby and it's just never happened. So now we have decided to just go ahead and plan it, got a bit sick of putting our life on hold, as we all do when it comes to infertility.

Enjoy your evening Ladies, take care NickiCB x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Nicki... Big hugs to you sweetie   it's so hard to deal with a negative result but you will get stronger day by day.  Take some time out and heal from all the stress and come back fighting fit for the next round.  Look after yourself  xxx

Tish... How exciting to plan your wedding!   I don't blame you hun, you shouldn't put your life on hold, life is too short as it is but you never know, you might get a nice surprise with this FET    

Icsipgd..I hope you had a good flight home.  Chillaxing in a hotel sounds fab.  I hope you get lots of rest at home  

Tee... all the best for Friday hun.  Sending you lots of PMA to you     

AFM...  I managed to get some antibiotics from my GP.  I couldn't get an appointment to asked for the doctor to call me!! How demanding am I?!  Anyway she left a prescription at the reception desk and said it was fine to take so I'm kind of relieved!!  

It's a gorgeous sunny day where I live (I hope its the same wherever you are) I live in a top floor apartment overlooking a canal and narrow boat marina!  I left my balcony doors wide open to get some nice breeze, sat having a brew and a ruddy big pigeon flew into my living room, flew about a bit then flew straight back out!! Spilt my fruit tea all down my top and near enough pooed my pants!    I do hope that wasn't a bad omen, I then stupidly googled 'what does it mean when a bird flies into your house?' and it came back with Death!!!   Well I spent the next hour searching through millions of websites (as you do! ) and found one that said it's a loved one that's passed that's visiting.  I'm taking that as my sign!! I'm quite superstitious really, I do that with horoscopes read dozens until i'm happy with the outcome of one!      but seriously...how weird was that?!!  

Scan tomorrow and keeping everything crossed for a good outcome!  Got to have some luck...surely?!  

Have a good day peeps

Bunny xxx


----------



## Guest

Morning Ladies,
Hope you are all doing ok, just a quickie - good luck Bunny-kins for your scan - everything crossed it's good news for us today x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Morning Girls,

I had my scan this morning and lining is 17mm!  Quite thick but all good to go for transfer next week.  I should have ET either Thursday or Friday.  Someone is going to call me tomorrow to let me know when I start on the ole bum bullets.  I should be happy shouldn't I? but I'm worried that my lining is too thick    can you have a too thick lining??  Tish, I hope you have good news too.  Thinking of you sweetie

Love Bunny xxx


----------



## Cbeck82

Thank you for all my congrats too! Still kinda feels surreal! Still having the brown discharge so just praying all will be ok, I mc 2 days after test date last time so feeling a bit on edge! 

Bunnykins my lining was 19 and I got a BFP so must be ok?! Xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

cbeck.. Although worrying, brown is fine, it's just old blood.  Only worry if it's bright red and you are having cramps.  I don't think the worry ever goes away until you have babes in arms!  

Thank you for letting me know that your lining was 19mms before your BFP!  You cannot believe how much better I'm feeling after reading that.  Thank you so much.  If you were here I'd of given you a big fat kiss!!


----------



## icsipgd

Great news bunny. Lining seems great x


----------



## aspiretowin

Hi girls, I had my FET with single embryo transfer in March 14. I got a BFP and my beta levels were 13dp5dt was 1768. I didn't have a repeat blood check. I have my scan due next week. I am 6 wks today. I am just worrying myself as I dont have much of pregnancy symptoms. Does high beta levels indicate good or bad?, since I was not given a repeat blood check I am worrying myself now. I had bloating, nausea last week, but I could feel those symptoms occasionally this week. Just want to know if  ppl had high beta levels with single embryo transfer and how their pregnancy symptoms were and also if the symptoms varied week by week as in my case it was obvious last week and mild to moderate this week.


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies,
Bunnykins - WOW well done on your lining, how exciting to be moving onto the next stage. 

Aspiretowin - welcome and congrats on your BFP! Alot of ladies don't get any symptoms until around 6 weeks onwards but everyone is different and every pregnancy is different. High levels could indicate a twin pregnancy, a second blood check would have been handy if only to compare levels and put your mind at ease. I was expecting ID twins 3 years ago, I had high levels but I also had symptoms early on, even before I did the test I knew. Some ladies pay to have a private scan if you can't wait until next week, that may help put your mind at ease?

AFM - not good news for me, my lining was only 6.7 and they need at least 7 for transfer so it's upping the progynova to 4 a day and another scan next Tuesday. Hopefully I will be plump and juicy enough by then! Any tips on things to eat / drink to help thicken my lining would be much appreciated ladies 

Tish x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Oh no tish, sorry your lining scan wasn't what you hoped for   and here's me thinking mine was too thick!    i'd give you some of mine if I could    I'd probably say up your protein and put some heat on your abdomen.  You've only got a bit to go so upping the dosage of Progynova will probably do the trick.  If it was me I'd drink lots of milk, eat yoghurt and lots of lean meat and throw in some nuts in your diet.  Try not to worry too much, sometimes it takes a bit longer to get there.  

Hi Aspiretown.  Congrats on your BFP! Your levels are great but it doesn't really indicate much if you haven't had a subsequent test to see if it is doubling.  I wouldn't worry too much about pregnancy symptoms.  Some people don't get any until well after 6 weeks and even then you might not get many.  Everyone is different and each pregnancy is different from the next.  Keep positive sweetie


----------



## Teeinparis

Hi.

I have been doing accu and my FE and accu were really impressed with my lining numbers as am doing a completely natural FET by my assistance.  I also take inofolic and thinks that is making a huge diff.


----------



## Teeinparis

Hi all

So both defrosted.  I didn't ask about quality post freeze as was too nervous.  

So both transferred.  Fingers crossed


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Tee, congrats on being PUPO!    Wishing you buckets of luck for your 2ww!         I hope you have lots of lovely things to distract you and that the next few days pass quickly for you   

I had my call yesterday from the clinic transfer is on Thursday!


----------



## NickiCB

Good luck Bunny, will be thinking of you xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Thank you Nicki    I hope you are OK Hun


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies,
Happy Easter!

Congrat's Teeinparis on being PUPO, sending lots of 'sticky' vibes your way for your 2 precious little ones. Hope your 2WW goes nice and smoothly for you.

Bunnykins - transfer on Thursday - how exciting!

How are the rest of you ladies doing?

AFM - well one friend has announced her pregnancy and another has had her baby this week - obviously over the moon for them but I do wonder when will it be our turn? What if this doesn't work for us?

Tish x


----------



## Teeinparis

Hi guys, 

Bunny - I hope all goes smoothly!

Tishi - it is definitely hard!  

AFM - bit tired, hating the progesterone but just taking them orally.  Did a funny thing and peed on one of my ovulation sticks as had one led.  Tis cycle they didn't seem to work for my ovulation but it was a faint second line today.  I hope it is a good Oman.  

Happy Easter all!


----------



## Bunny-kins

I hope you all had a lovely holiday!

Tish... I hope everything goes well for your scan tomorrow 

Tee and icsipgd... How are you lovely PUPO ladies doing?

Aspire... Good luck for your scan.

Nicki... I hope you are well 

AFM... I've had my sister staying for the holidays and it was lovely  It has distracted me from the FET which is good! DH is booking some time off work so we are going to go to Cornwall for a few days after transfer! That should keep me busy!  Don't like wishing my life away but... Roll on Thursday! 

Big hugs to everyone

Bunny xxxx


----------



## icsipgd

Hi bunny.  When is your your transfer day? Good luck

I Tested today 6pd 5dt
And it's positive, over moon, hoping 5th time lucky. Xxx we transferred one 
Good luck rest of you. 
Xx


----------



## Teeinparis

Brilliant news icsi!

Cornwall is a fab idea Bunny.  

AFM - I hate the progesterone - urgh I get so moody with it and could eat a cow


----------



## Guest

Congratulations icsipgd - over the moon for you, wishing you a happy 9 months! x


----------



## icsipgd

Thanks v much tish and teen
Xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Icsipgd... Woohoo!! *CONGRATULATIONS!! * *ON YOUR*    
I'm so very happy for you sweet heart  you must be beaming!!!  I wish you a very happy pregnancy 

My transfer is on Thursday hun...10.30!! 

Tee... I hate progesterone too. I get horrible spots, and I never get spots!  I do feel muc hbetter now I've stopped the Buserelin. That stuff is evil! 

Tish... Sending you lots of     for your scan tomorrow. 

AFM... I've just had a 3 hour late afternoon nap!  Apparently, I've been giving it serious zzzzzzz's on the settee!  It must be tiring doing sweet FA!


----------



## Bunny-kins

Tish...  on your scan today  Xxx


----------



## Guest

Afternoon Ladies,
Hope you are all well today?

Thank you for your well wishes Bunnykins, quick update - well they have said we can go ahead with transfer, my lining was 7.5 and they need between 7 and 8. Just waiting on the call from the clinic with a date for transfer. I'm really struggling to celebrate all these little hurdles we have got over to get to this point, straight away I just think about it possibly going wrong at the next stage. I feel exhausted and simply worn out at the moment, I think somewhere deep inside I don't think that this FET will work even though we have had some good positive news on here this month, think I am going rather  . Or am I just trying to protect myself if it doesn't work by not getting excited about it? Like I said  !

Are you looking forward to your transfer Bunnykins? A few days in Cornwall sounds lush!

Teeinparis - how are you feeling today?

Aspiretowin - how are you doing? have you had your scan yet?

Take care all, Tish x


----------



## Teeinparis

Tish - I hear ya.  I was so scared my 2day embies would not transfer.  But they did.  They didn't tell me about quality or anything.  Sometimes too much info.  

AFM - I am cray cray today!  I am so hungry.  Bit crampy.  You know all the normal progesterone side effects.  I just too it easy as was totally spacey! 

This too shall pass!


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies,
Tee - sometimes you just have to go with however you are feeling. Hopefully you will feel better soon x

AFM - the clinic just called - Monday is transfer day - ok I will admit I now feel a teeny-weeny bit excited. Just got to hope and pray that our one little blast thaws ok  

Tish x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Tish! That's great news!    don't forget you still have 6 days for your lining to grow some more, it'll be fine I'm sure!   you're only 4 days behind me, we can suffer the 2ww together!!    I have the thaw worry too but we have to keep positive don't we?!  Here's some big fat PMA    

Tee... ahhh the crazy wait is playing with your mind   gotta love progesterone!    Keep swimming chick


----------



## Bunny-kins

Talking about Progesterone...I've got terrible heartburn and I'm constantly doing uncontrolled [loud] burping! Little bit embarrassing!  Apparently after some time on Dr google I've found out it's the bum bullets doing that!! Bloomin' lovely!  Anyone else having or had this problem?  I think i'm going to have to take shares out in Gaviscon if this continues into [ ] pregnancy!!


----------



## Guest

Afternoon Ladies,
Best of luck for tomorrow Bunnykins, will be thinking of you! Made me laugh you talking about the delightful side effects of the bum bullets - I've got all this to come - start them tomorrow.

Hope the rest of you ladies are well!

AFM - feeling a little more positive today and looking forward to FET on Monday. Time off work is now booked for both of us just need our little blast to do it's thing!

Tish x


----------



## Teeinparis

Hi all, 

I take the progesterone orally.  Well - I had the choice of that or vaginally - so which did you think I would choose  

Getting impatient.  Hubby is away and work is slow right now so a bit at loose ends.  Just hope these guys have implanted  

Tee


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Tish... I'm so glad you are feeling more positive  Monday will be here before you know it!  I'm glad I amused you with my Progesterone musings!  Still having heart burn but not as bad as last night! 

Hi Tee... It seems I'm taking some sort of drug in every orifice at the moment  Excluding my ear holes that is, but then again with my luck lately I'll probably get an ear infection too!  If I had a choice hun, I'd definitely go with oral Progesterone. Bum bullets aren't very dignified to say the least!!  Keep strong during the 2WW sweetie, try and occupy your mind with something fun and funny. They say laughing can help with implantation! 

AFM... Getting a bit nervous but a little bit excited for tomorrow. This time tomorrow [ ] I'll be PUPO!! Aww I really hope my little guys thaw OK. Gotta keep my PMA going!!!             

Love to all

Bunny xxx


----------



## NickiCB

Good luck for tomorrow Bunny, and to you too Tish later in the week! Got everything crossed for you guys xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Thank you Nicki    How are things? I hope you and DW are OK hun xxx


----------



## Guest

Evening Ladies,
Hi NickiCB how are you getting on?

Teeinparis - wish I could take oral progesterone but having said that I would have the bum bullets over these fragmin (clexane) injections anyday!

Just realised my OTD will be my birthday! 

Bunnykins - keep that PMA going, this time tomorrow you will be PUPO!

Have a nice evening all
Tish x


----------



## NickiCB

We're doing ok, still have my very sad moments which is so not me!  We have our follow up appointment scheduled next week. My doctor was on holidays this week, which I was a little upset about at first because I wanted to go back into another cycle. But now I'm of the opinion my body needs a little rest from meds and I need to lose the weight I've gained over the last 7 months. I lost 7 stone prior to our civil partnership knowing we would start this journey, and putting on a stone and a half has really got me down. Hopefully a good detox and a bit of us time for a month or so will get us back on track xx


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies,
Nice to hear from you NickiCB, taking some time out sounds like a good idea, let your body recover then come back fighting fit! Sending my best wishes to you both x

Bunnykins hope you are ok today?

AFM - started the lovely bum bullets this morning I just want to wish the weekend away and it be Monday morning - patience is not one of my strong points! Keeping myself busy with having a good spring clean and sorting stuff out to sell / for charity then I can completely rest next week and bloomin' well enjoy it.

Tish x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Well girls... I can finally say...

*I'M PUPO!!! *

2 blasts were defrosted and thawed perfectly so I now have both on board and still have 1 in the freezer! I couldn't ask for anything more. I was terribly nervous this morning but now can't help but smile! It's such a relief to be here with my embies back home I just  they cling on as we love them very much!

I've been ordered to rest by DH so will chat later

Love to all and thank you for all your well wishes it means such a lot to me! 
Love Bunny xx


----------



## gemmadobson

Congrats bunny! Hope you stay sane in the 2ww lol! When is your OTD?

Tish - wish I could use the bum for the bullets, ive been told to use front door only 

Everyone else ok? 
xx


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies,
Over the moon for you bunnykins, take advantage of the offer to rest up and allow those precious little ones to snuggle in. Got everything crossed for you.

Hi gemmadobson hope you are well, these bum bullets are a small price to pay to hopefully get and remain pregnant so will grin and bear it like we all do.

Tish x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Thanks Girls    How is everyone? Are you excited for Monday Tish? 

I'm fine, been relaxing and eating!   You're going to have to roll me off the couch soon!    I'm looking forward to my little getaway to Cornwall on Sunday and then it will be test day! *gulp* I will pop on now again to see how you are...promise!  

Have a good weekend lovely girlies


----------



## Guest

Evening All,
Bunnykins - hope you have a lovely time in Cornwall, take care x


----------



## Cbeck82

Congrats bunnykins! Sending you lots of  

So I have just got home from an awful few days in hospital had very very heavy bleeding, they did a scan but it's still inconclusive but I'm pretty sure I have mc got to go back in tomo to have another scan and bloods done! Feeling pretty numb right now! Xxx


----------



## Guest

Afternoon Ladies,
Cbeck - so sorry to hear you are having a rough time, try and rest, hopefully you will be ok, sending   x

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are well?

AFM - I'm an anxious mess today, transfer tomorrow and I can safely say I'm petrified of our blast not making it. The embryologist today said that they are always more confident with blasts as they are more developed and stand greater chances which reassured me for all of 2 minutes. I need some serious PMA from somewhere! Transfer is at 10.20 tomorrow.

Tish x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Everyone!

CBeck... Oh no, sounds like you've had a horrid time. I'm so sorry to hear this sweetie  I hope you get answers from the docs and really pray everything is ok with bubs  Big bunny hugs to you my love 

Tish... I felt exactly the same before mine, felt sick with worry but the littles uns made me proud!  Hang in there sweetie, just think this time tomorrow you'll be PUPO and have a big smile on your face!  
Big massive hugs for tomorrow Tish    And sending you lots of PMA      

AFM... I'm in Torquay for the night then it's Cornwall tomorrow. We split up the journey to that I'm not in the car too long. DH is a sweetie. Feeling OK except I'm a fart machine!   My belly is really bloated I couldn't even put my jeans on today! 

Love Bunny xxxx


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies,
Just a quick one - hope you have a lovely trip bunny, it sounds like your OH is taking good care of you! 
All being well I will be PUPO in a few hours!
Take care, Tish x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Tish I hope everything went well chick.  Thinking of you


----------



## Teeinparis

Yea. Tish!


----------



## Emmy1

Hi everyone   sorry I haven't been on here for quite a while.  I've been trying to stay off the internet to stop myself continually doing searches after my bleed on the last cycle. I was worrying myself stupid, but this short cycle has been great and I've felt a lot healthier with no awful side effects.  Anyway as of yesterday I'm finally PUPO and I'm so relieved. I only had 1 embie transferred as the other one didn't make it  . But according to the embryologist my 1 special remaining embryo was perfect.  I've taken today off work to relax and then I'm on hols next week. 

Bunnykins & Tish......how are you guys getting on? 

Good luck everyone & I hope you are all doing well.  Emmy x


----------



## Guest

Afternoon Ladies,
Wow Emmy congratulations PUPO lady! Sending stick vibes for your precious little one. I only had one blast to transfer and I think it fertilised, developed, was frozen and thawed and was still going strong - have faith, it only takes one x

Big hello to the rest of you ladies, hope you are all doing ok?

Bunnykins how are you feeling? How was Cornwall?

Apologies, thought I had updated you ladies  , I'm now 3DP5DT with my one lovely baby blast and going insane with this 2WW. I'm back at work Monday when I will be 7DPT and feeling a little uneasy about that. Last cycle I took 2 weeks off after transfer but I have had to split my holiday leave as I may need some for a fresh cycle at the end of the year. What have you ladies done about time off this cycle?

Take care, Tish x


----------



## Teeinparis

Bunny and Tish hope you are well - thinking positive thoughts for you.  I had a BFN!


----------



## Guest

Oh Tee my heart goes out to you, sending you big   x

Cbeck - hope you are doing ok too  x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls

Emmy... glad to hear you are pupo at last    I hope the 2ww passes quickly for you  

Tee... oh huni Im so sorry to hear your news. Its such a cruel process we go through.  Be kind to yourself sweetie  

Tish... how are you doing on the 2ww? 

Big hellos to everyone

Afm... im still in Cornwall...well until tomorrow then im going to the south coast for a few days.  Back home on Monday.  It's been lovely being away with DH but the 2ww is always there.  I have terrible bloating and bad constipation from the cyclogest and full of wind. It's getting so uncomfortable now.  I'm itching to test but can't as left all my tests at home. I would of done if I had them I can assure you.  The only symptom (if you can call it a symptom)  that I can not say is contributed to progesterone is that my blood glucose levels are really low. Ive had hypos every day which is really isn't like me at all! I don't know what that means...probably cos i need a rather big poo poo! Roll on Tuesday

love to all

bunny xxx


----------



## Guest

Evening Ladies,
Hope you are all doing ok?

Bunnykins - sounds like you are having a lovely road trip! Hope you are doing ok, don't think I like the sound of your hypo's, do you get rather ill with them? I'm having to alternate the lovely bum bullets from front door to back door as I was constipated and it seems to have helped. Is Tuesday your OTD?

AFM - I'm 4DP5DT today am getting sharp pains in abdo and have had restless, crampy legs through the night and this morning I'm hoping and praying they are all good signs?

Hope you all have a nice weekend, take care, Tish x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls!

I can't believe I'm typing this but... I've only gone and got my  

I'm in shock and can't quite believe it's real!    Doing another one in the morning on my first urine of the day just to make sure then I guess I should call the clinic!

Ooer... Is this really real?!  

Tish.. I hope you are not going too mental on the 2ww


----------



## NickiCB

WOW!!! so so pleased for you     Xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Thank you Nicki hun   it's not quite sunk in yet.  I hope you are well chick.


----------



## Emmy1

Hi Bunnykins......CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!  What great news, I'm so happy for you. 
How are you feeling today?  Take care and I hope you get loads of spoiling

Love Emmy xxx


----------



## Guest

Oh Bunnykins - chuffed to bits for you, congratulations! Have you had any significant symptoms? 

I'm going crazy on this 2WW, actually think I am worse than my last one! I'm 8DP5DT today, last cycle I started spotting on this day so I'm on knicker-watch!

Best wishes to you for the coming months, take care x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Thank you Tish  

I was terrible on the 2ww.  I was so glad I went away as it was a good distraction.   I hope it passes quickly hun.  When are you testing?

Here are some of my symptoms if it will help but I really do think a lot of them are from the drugs.

Boobs... Got bigger (i'm quite big anyway) veiny and nipples got big.  Nipples occasionally itchy and I had the odd strange pain going into my arm pit.  Like an electric shock almost!   No idea what that was!  

Tummy & Poos... Lots of bloating which surprised me as I thought that came from stimming but no I got a big fat bloated tummy.  Lots of wind   in both directions. Heartburn and bad constipation (I did have a bad bout of the runs which was horrible  ) 

Food aversion/craving... went off stodgy food, just wanted salads and light food although I think that was the bloating. Liked the Cornish crab...couldn't get enough of that!  

Glucose levels... They went down and stabilised which was weird as I'm normally chasing highs with my diabetes.  I had a hypo every day (but only one serious one) which is not normal for me at all.

Weird nausea feeling... this came from 9dp6dt I kept waking up with what I can describe as a empty stomach feeling.  Like I was starving but didn't want to eat.  A little like car sickness I guess (really hard to explain!!   )

Niggles... Not that much.  The odd twinge on my right hand side, near the hip.  Odd lower twinge and the odd 'up-the-foo-foo' type twinge.  I've had more today but I think that's because 'i'm aware'

Back... I've had a achy back and sciatica type pain from base of back going down my bottom and leg but I contributed that to maybe over doing walking up and down cliffs.

Hot flushes... Had those but I think that comes with my diabetic hypos.

Other than that I can't really pin point anything.  I had no spotting or any major period type pains.  main thing that was annoying was the poo situation! Really unpleasant.  Honestly if there is anyone reading this that is just about to embark on this FET journey.  Stock up on load of roughage.  Believe me, Prune juice is your friend!!  

I hope that helps sweetie.  Have you got any mad symptoms?! 

Lots of love Bunny xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Bunnykins,
My OTD is Monday 12th but I'm going to test Sunday. Although having said that I'm getting rather impatient especially when I realised that my OTD on my first, fresh cycle was at 10DPT. Tomorrow is 9DPT so who knows, maybe if my period hasn't shown up tomorrow I may just test Thurs or Fri.

I'm hating this 2WW, feeling lots of things going on, different from my first cycle, but you just never know if it's the drugs or a little bubba in there. Thankfully you being uncomfortable has paid off and it's all been worthwhile.
Take care x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Tish. Awww sweetie I know, it's horrible. I was exactly the same and if I was home I would of cracked earlier. I actually can not believe I waited till OTD!  My test day was 11dp6dt so 17 days after ovulation. I'm wondering whether they allow the extra days because they are frozen embies, maybe incase they are late implanters.

Sweetie try to be strong Hun but can totally understand the mental torture you go through on the 2ww! 

Emmy... How are you doing Hun? Thinking of you too.

Sending lots of      And mucho







to you both. I know how bloom in' awful it is. But it'll be worth it girls. 

Love Bunny xxx


----------



## Guest

Morning Ladies,
Just a quick one before work - BFP this morning! Can't believe it!
Will post properly after work,
Take care, Tish x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Yey Tish!!  I'm so happy for you sweetie.


----------



## Emmy1

Tish - huge congratulations!! So happy for you

Bunnykins - how are you getting on? Have you got a date for your 1st scan?

We've been having a wee break in London, which has been lovely but didn't really take my mind off 2ww. I've been feeling a bit yucky and off colour, so I've been very naughty and tested early - I'm only 10pt3dt and I can't believe it but I got BFP!! Knowing what I'm like I can imagine that I'll be testing everyday until my OTD.

Best wishes ladies xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies,
Thanks for your congratulations and a massive congratulations to you Emmy, wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy! Woohoo!

Well I've been to work and am now back home, had a bit of spotting but nothing since then so I'm just   our baby blast sticks with us.

How are you feeling Bunnykins?

Take care, Tish x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Emmy!!!! Woohoo! 

It's hard to believe it isn't it? I'm still in dream land I think. My scan is on 27th May! I actually think this wait is worse than the 2ww.

I'm OK, over analysing every twinge. I actually dry wretched last night and was made up!  Today feeling pressure down below like bladder pressure but I believe that's natural...who bloomin knows what's going on!

Emmy.. I'm still testing! Lol I have them all in a line in my bathroom! 

Roll on scans eh?! Oh girls this is amazing! 

Lots of love hugs

Bunny xxxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Tish... I've had a teeny weeny bit of spotting 4wks 4 days and a teeny weeny bit of brown discharge today 5wks 1 day.  It's hard not to worry I'm spending each day on google even though 
I know full well it's all natural symptoms. I think that's hormones and your body is also changing too and developing a mucus plug. Keep strong


----------



## NickiCB

Congratulations to you all


----------



## Guest

Hi All,
I know the worrying never ends but today I'm just trying to absorb the news and stay relaxed. My fiance has just bought me a non alcoholic strawberry dacquiri to celebrate bless him! No more spotting today thank goodness!
Hope you all have a nice weekend, Take care, Tish xx


----------



## MrsJoC

CONGRATULATIONS TISH!!!


----------



## Emmy1

Hi Bunnykins , Nicki & Tish - thank you for the congratulations  

NickiCB how are you getting on? 

We got home late last night from London so I'm really tired today.  So I'm planning on relaxing and not doing very much.  

Bunnykins & Tish - have you ladies had anymore symptoms? 

Emmy x


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies,
Emmy - your break away sounds nice but make sure you rest up, growing a baby is hard work - the equivalent to running a marathon every day apparently!

I'm eating for 22 at the moment never mind 2! Nausea but it eases if I eat something and still got this weird crampy left leg. Getting a bit nervous about my bloods tomorrow!

Do any of you ladies know how you work out how far pregnant you are when having a FET cycle? 

Take care, Tish x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Tish, I'm a bit like that at the moment. I get a feeling like a empty stomach feeling that makes me a bit nausea but hungry at the same time. I have to eat!!   


Emmy...I've still got loads of trapped wind and constipation which had been quite painful so I'm taking lactose which is helping.  I had a little bit of brown discharge when I wiped this morning but not a lot. This wait for a scan is hard!!   


Regarding working out dates.  Say today you are 14dp5dpt that means your 19 days past ovulation (2 weeks 5 days) now add on 14 days onto that (gives you rough lmp) so based on that you would be 4 weeks 5 days. If in doubt there's a calculator on the home page!   


Hugs


Bunny xxx


----------



## Emmy1

Tish & Bunnykins - thank you both for your advice. The only symptoms I've had are for the last week my I've had only what I can describe as a almost AF tummy, and yesterday I kept having slightly dizzy episodes. 
Tish - I hope your blood results are good. My clinic don't off bloods routinely, but I wish they did. 
Bunnykins - I'll need to have a look at the dates calculator you've mentioned

Take care ladies x


----------



## Guest

Morning Ladies,
Hope you are all doing ok today?
Thanks for your help re: working out dates - your way was much easier Bunnykins than some I have read  . 

Emmy re: bloods, it's funny how clinics are so different, even if a lady has a negative test she still has to go in for the blood test to confirm it, it was horrible last cycle doing that as I already knew it had failed.

Re: symptoms - bring them on I say! It's reassuring to have them and I would put up with anything to keep our little baby blast growing strong - as I'm sure you would too. Although I'm not enjoying even more waiting - like the 2WW wasn't bad enough.

It's my official OTD today and I just had to do another test this morning, I'm petrified of that second line disappearing, but no it's still there - woohoo. It's also my birthday today and it's the best birthday present I could wish for. After losing my ID twins on my birthday 3 years ago I think it was about time something good happened to redress the balance of bad birthdays.

Happy Monday Ladies, Tish x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls,  I hope you are all well

Just a quick one from me... It looks like this isn't going to be a viable pregnancy.  Started bleeding Sunday and had my betas done in hospital (they don't do them at my clinic) repeat ones today showed they are the same.  The nurse thinks it is a possible ectopic so going for scan tomorrow    I've had a couple of days getting my head around things and Ive accepted that it's probably not good goods either way so I'm fine.  I think my clinical head has taken over (self preservation maybe?!) anyway girls I will keep you posted but I would appreciate some lovely PMA from you all!  

I hope all you lovely pg ladies are looking after yourselves and not going crazy symptom watching  

Love  Bunny xxxx


----------



## NickiCB

Ohh Bunny! I really don't know what to say.... I have everything crossed that this works out well for you!! Will be thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Oh bunnykins
How devastating for you, sending big  . I really hope things go ok tomorrow, will be thinking of you huni
I will keep checking in on here to see how you are
Tish x


----------



## Emmy1

Bunnykins, I'm so sorry to hear you are going through such a awful time  . I hope your scan goes ok tomorrow. I was in a similar situation a year ago and was given methotrexate for a ? Ectopic and admitted for observation as my beta hcg kept rising. In the end they diagnosis they gave me was 'pregnancy of unknown origin'.  I really feel for you and your DH. I'm sure your clinic will give you lots of support. 
Take care & thinking of you xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Thanks Girls  

I'm still not sure what's happening.  My scan has shown what they describe as a 'fluid filled sac' in my uterus but she said it was small, basically they don't think it is viable. They are still thinking more on the lines that there is an ectopic somewhere so I'm going back tomorrow for another beta Hcg blood test to see if it's changed.  They are letting me have a 'wait and see' approach because I'm not in any pain. It may be that it's just to early to see anything but I didn't get the impression there was much hope for a viable pregnancy!  I just want to know what I'm dealing with really then I can move on and start thinking about preparing for my last FET!! Upsetting and frustrating day really but I'm OK getting through it I suppose.  I can't fault the staff at my hospital they have been lovely.  

Sorry for me post.  I hope everyone is well.  I'm still praying for a miracle!!  

Love Bunny xxx


----------



## Emmy1

Hi Bunnykins, I'm thinking of you and hope you get some answers soon


----------



## Guest

Thinking of you bunny, I really do hope this turns out ok. Sending big   x


----------



## Emmy1

Bunnykins....how are you doing? Been thinking of you x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls,

I had emergency surgery today. They found ectopic in left tube which was leaking so thank god it was caught in time. Hey didn't know where it was so glad they fount it. Left tube removed. Feeling groggy but to be honest I'm quite relieved it's over. This had been a hellish week sorry for a quick post.

I hope you are keeping well. I will catch up with you guys once I'm feeling better 

Bunny xxx


----------



## Emmy1

Bunny, I'm so sorry to hear you've been through such a awful time. Take care of yourself x


----------



## Guest

Morning Ladies,
Bunny - so sorry to hear you are having an awful time. Wishing you a speedy recovery huni.

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

I had a horrible day yesterday, had a bleed and passed a rather big clot, bleeding reduced alot now but waiting on a call back from the clinic to see what I do. Not sure if I'm still pregnant.

Take care ladies, Tish x


----------



## NickiCB

Bunny - my heart goes out to you! I was really hoping this was your time you've been  through so much already! Wishing you a speedy recovery. Much love and a big huge hug... stay strong and you know where I am if you need a chat xxxx 

Tish - hope things work out for you xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Thank you girls xxx I'm still in hospital. I'm not sure if going home today or tomorrow. The doctors haven't made a decision yet! 

Tish... Hang in there Hun, if worried take your self straight to a&e!


----------



## Bunny-kins

Tish ... I hope everything is OK sweetie. Thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## Emmy1

Tish, I really hope everything is ok with you  

Bunnykins, how are you feeling today? I hope you get back home soon  

Thinking of you both xx


----------



## Rania82

Hello ladies just stumbled across this thread and so much emotions  

Very sorry bunny kin hope your resting well and praying really hard you and your husband find the strength to pass this Painful episode x

Tish- I hope the baby is snuggling in nicely (a friend if mine bled so much after her cycle and she was worried like crazy now she has 2 healthy twin boy's, I really pray you are in a peaceful place.

Congratulations on the rest of you whom got their BFP xx

I'm 7 days past a pgd blastocyst. Had my baby transferred last Tuesday. I do not know if I am am having any symptoms or what? I am very impressed that a week has passed and I have not had a melt down yet, usually I am crying like a wreck knowing it is a no. I had lunch with my friend the other day and she started crying saying how strong I am. I just smiled and continued eating, the old me would have cried along with her. I just feel so much calmer, and just at peace  

I am on so much medicine which I feel is just blocking me:

Aspirin, steroids, estrogen tablets, clexane injection, progesterone injection (ouch) crinone gel 8%, I have had two drips off intraplids , I think I am of everything they could physically give me...

In my case there is no medical reason why it's not working just been told it's in my head and I get myself worked up  

So pray I can come here and give you ladies some good news x thank you and good luck x


----------



## Guest

Morning Ladies,
Hope you are all doing OK?

Bunny - hope you are feeling a little better and brighter?

Thank you for your well wishes ladies but I had it confirmed yesterday that I have miscarried. Have to go back again Friday for another blood test to check that my levels are still falling. Going to have a break from treatment as I've had as much as I can take for now.

I wish you all the very best in your treatment and hope that you achieve your dreams, take care
Tish x


----------



## Teeinparis

Bunny and Tish - I haven't been on for awhile as have really been struggling.  

I am so sorry Bunny - to have your hopes so high then to have all this surgery and recovery.  You poor, poor thing!  It amazes me you can have eptopics with IVF.....just weird.  I know it is a risk but you would think there was something they could do.  

Tish - fingers crossed - go get checked out asap.  

Lots of love and prayers to everyone.


----------



## NickiCB

Awww Tish I am so sorry :-(   this whole journey sucks! 

I know nothing I can say will make anything feel better but know that I'm thinking of you and Bunny. Take care ladies xxx


----------



## Emmy1

Tish, I'm so sorry to hear your bad news. It's such a shame and so sad.  This is such a tough journey that we put ourselves on and it's so indescribably unfair when it goes wrong.  Sending my love to you and Bunnykins


----------



## Emmy1

Hi ladies, I've had a bit of a scare this afternoon.  I passed some light pink CM a couple of spots of blood.  I've had no abdominal pain or discomfort.  I'm trying not to worry and praying that it's all going to be ok.  My clinic doesn't take calls after 4pm and I didn't feel I needed to call the emergency line.  I will phone tomorrow and see what they advise but from past experience I'm sure they'll just tell me to wait and see. Anyway trying to stay positive.

Take care everyone xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Tish... I'm so very sorry honey  My god, this process can be so cruel. 

Emmy...praying that everything is OK  

AFM... I'm home and so glad to be. I'm still in a lot of pain but having surgery and a heavy,painful AF is not a good combo!   I'm healing slowly but surely and getting better day by day. I need to muster energy for my last FET which I need to start soon once I'm healed. I have my gynae consult in July to discuss hysterectomy so my time is running out. I'm hoping they'll give me more time if my cells haven't changed in my womb. I don't know...why do things in my life have to be so awkward and difficult? *big sigh*

Much love

Bunny xxx


----------



## Emmy1

Bunny, I looks like you have so much to think about.  I hope you are feeling much more comfortable soon  

I'm relieved not to have had further spotting so I can but hope that things are ok 

Love Emmy x


----------

